# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة اليوم الاثنين 21/9/2015

## فراس الشفيع

*الصدي
.
العقرب في الخرطوم و جار النبي يؤكد جاهزيته لموقهة الغربان
غارزيتو : حضور مازمبي المبكر دليل علي انه يعلم قدرنا .. و معجب بالخرطوم الوطني
محسن يسخر من شائعة محاولة المريخ خطف ولاء الدين
تأجيل مفاجئ لاجتماع الاستئنافات
نجاح كبير للاجتماع الثالث للدعم الجماهيري وسط حضور جيد
.
صحيفة الزاوية
.
وصف مساعد مدرب الغربان بالصغير .. غارزيتو : الصربي سيعي الدرس و الجماهير سترد عليه
بالمستندات : (الزاوية) تكشف خطاب اتحاد جنوب السودان حول طوق
الفرنسي يضع برنامجا مشددا للعيد
اوكرا يعود بقوة .. شيبون يخضع للرنين .. والعقرب يصل الخرطوم
البرازيلي ريكاردو يؤكد قدرة المريخ علي تجاوز مازمبي
.
صحيفة الزعيم
.
العقرب يعود و يؤكد : شفيت تماما من الاصابة و جاهز لمازمبي
المريخ يدعو لفتح تحقيق عاجل حول اختفاء عقوبة عمر عثمان و استخراج اوراق مزورة لطونق
تنظيمية مباراة الغربان تجتمع .. تحدد فئات الدخول و تحذر من الالعاب النارية و مجلس الاحمر لأزمة المواصلات
لجنة الاستئنافات تؤجل اجتماعها .. و تأكيدات بعدم جدوي الطعون
جار النبي : مشاركة بكري المدينة بيد الجهاز الفني
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*بعد ظهوره في مباراة العلمة
التيفو) يعود للظهور في السودان عبر موقعة الغربان
جماهير المريخ تعد العدة لعمل بديع ونقلة مدهشة في جانب التشجيع
شهدت مباريات المريخ في الموسم الحالي وتحديداً مواجهات الفريق في دوري أبطال أفريقيا نقلة مدهشة في وسائل وأدوات التشجيع بصورة جعلت مدرجات القلعة الحمراء تخطف الأضواء في ظل الانتشار الواسع لثقافة (الدخلة) المبتكرة حيث باتت الكيانات الجماهيرية المختلفة تتنافس على الإبداع والابتكار وتقديم دخلة فريدة وجديدة في كل مباراة افريقية يستضيفها النادي الكبير على ملعبه حتى باتت تلك الوسائل المستحدثة عامل جذب إضافي للأنصار كما أنها ظلت تجذب أضواء الإعلاميين وكاميرات المصورين والنقل التلفزيوني كذلك وهو ما جعل جماهير المريخ على كل لسان وجعلها موضع إشادة وثناء من قبل مدربي ولاعبي كل الأندية التى زارت معقل الزعيم هذا الموسم إلى جانب إشادة الإعلام الأجنبي سيما الصحافة الجزائرية التي أفردت مساحات واسعة أيام مباريات مرحلة المجموعات لتسليط الضوء على ما يصنعه أنصار المريخ من ابداع جعلهم مضرباً للمثل حيث طالبت الصحافة الجزائرية جماهير أنديتها بالتعلم من جمهور الزعيم وأخذ نقلة منه.
خلال مباريات المريخ بمرحلة المجموعات وتحديداً الجولة الافتتاحية التي كانت القلعة الحمراء مسرحاً لها أمام مولودية العلمة.. شهدت المدرجات المريخية مولد أول (تيفو) جماهيري في الملاعب السودانية بعد أن تبرعت رابطة المريخ بأبوظبي بأوراق التيفو الحمراء والصفراء وعليها شعار النادي وهو ما صنع لوحة زاهية وجميلة بعد أن غطت أوراق التيفو أرجاء القلعة الحمراء.
ولكن لأن التجربة جديدة على الملاعب السودانية ولأن ثقافة (التيفو) لم تجد في السابق طريقها لملاعب السودان رغم انتشارها على مستوى العالم ووصولها إلى القارة السمراء والوطن العربي.. فإن تنفيذ (التيفو) لم يكن بالشكل المطلوب والسليم الذي يتم عبره صناعة (التيفو) وهو أمر تسبب فيه إلى جانب ضعف الثقافة الجماهيرية المتعلقة بالكيفية المثلى لإنجاح التيفو، عدم وجود لجنة للاطلاع بتلك المهمة التي تحتاج إلى عمل كبير وضخم يستمر لعدة أيام وربما أسابيع للتخطيط بدقة لهذا العمل. لكن واحدة من متطلبات نجاح (التيفو) الأساسية تتمثل في الإستفادة من التجارب السابقة والأخطاء التي تصاحبها وبالتالي فإن (التيفو) الأول ورغم انه لم ينفذ بصورة مثالية إلا أنه يعد تجربة مفيدة للحد البعيد يمكن أن تقود أنصار المريخ لتنفيذ أكبر وأضخم وأجمل (تيفو) في موقعة ذهاب نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا أمام مازيمبي الكونغولي عبر الاستفادة من السلبيات التي صاحبت تنفيذ التيفو في مباراة مولودية العلمة.
وبما أن نجاح هذا العمل يرتبط بالثقافة الجماهيرية فإننا نورد في هذه المساحة معلومات شاملة حول (التيفو) وماهيته والأدوات التي يتم تشكيلها عبره والسبب الذي يجعل الجماهير تركز على صناعته إلى جانب الأشياء المطلوبة لإنجاحه واخراجه بالشكل المطلوب.
ماهو التيفو؟
التيفو (Tifo) اصطلاحاً مختصر من كلمة (Tifosi) الإيطالية وهي تعني (أنصار) أي أنصار الفريق و"التيفو" من أهم ثقافة جماهير (الألتراس) ويقصد بالألتراس مشجعون منتمون لرابطة جماهيرية لها أفكار معينة، وكانت إيطاليا السباقة لصنع "تيفوات" في نهاية الستينات وانتشر في ذلك الوقت في دول جنوب أوروبا ثم امتد هذا الاتجاه إلى أوروبا بأسرها، خصوصاً في الثمانينات وغالباً ما يكون يحمل شعار النادي التابع له ثم بدأ بعد ذلك ينتشر في المغرب العربي ودول الشمال الإفريقي ثم وصل في السنوات الأخيرة لدول الخليج التي باتت تصنع (تيفوات) بديعة ورائعة.
ماهي الأدوات التي تستخدم في صناعة التيفو؟
"التيفو" عادة ما يكون مصنوعاً من صفائح من الورق الملون أو من بالونات أو من أعلام أو لافتات، وله أشكال منها "تيفو tifo integrale" هو عبارة عن تغطية المدرج من اليمين إلى اليسار بالبلاستيك واعتماد اللوحة المرسومة في الوسط و"تيفو tifo original" يكون من الأعلى إلى الأسفل وشعار مرسوم على قطعة قماش يأتي في الوسط يكون بوضع عمودي، و"تيفو tifo voile" هو عبارة عن شعار مرسوم في كل المدرج وبحجم كبير جداً، و"تيفو tifo chorégraphie"هي دخلة ورقية وهي أكثر شهرة في العالم تعتمد على الورق او البلاستيك 100/100.
لماذا تقوم الجماهير بصناعة (التيفو)؟
"التيفو" في المدرجات الرياضية عبارة عن لوحة فنية تشكلها الجماهير الرياضية لإضافة شيء من الجمالية في الملاعب الرياضية لصالح فريقها المفضل أثناء دخول الفرق الرياضية لأرضية الملعب بتوجيه رسائل تدل على المؤازرة والتشجيع لإظهار المحبة للفريق وتوجيه رسائل تحذيرية وتخويف للفريق المنافس أو لأندية البطولة كافة وتلك الرسائل تمنح دفعة معنوية كبيرة وهائلة للاعبين وتصنع أجواء محفزة للإبداع وتساعد على التألق.
ما هو المطلوب لإنجاح التيفو؟
* انسجام المجموعة والعمل من أجل النادي ووجود العدد المناسب.
* وجود عدد من القادة (ليدرات) موزعين على المدرجات لقيادة العمل وتوجيه الجمهور ونقل التعليمات له لرفع التيفو في الوقت المطلوب.
* تقبل الجمهور للتعليمات والتسهيل من مهام أعضاء المجموعة عبر التركيز مع (الليدرات أو القادة) والالتزام بتعليماتهم.
* الحضور المبكر والدخول قبل الجمهور لتوزيع الاوراق والتجهيزات.
* عدم تغيير مكان (الأوراق أو البلاستيك) الخاصة بالتيفو التي يتم توزيعها على الكراسي قبل زمن كافي من المباراة وقبل بدأ دخول الجمهور.. حيث يكون كل مشجع مطالباً بالجلوس في مكانه وعدم تغيير البلاستيك الخاص بعمل التيفو من مقعده.
* التركيز في العمل والبدء في صعوبة العمل تدريجياً (الأسهل طلوعاً الى الاصعب).
* الصبر حتى الوصول الى القمة.
* التعلم من أخطاء التجارب السابقة.
* أيضاً الصورة الكاملة للجمهور وطريقة التنفيذ قبل المباراة عبر المنتديات والقنوات والصحف ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي.
* ايعاز المسؤولين والمخرجين بتسليط الكاميرات اثناء رفع التيفو من جهات متعددة ومواقع متميزة.









*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*بعثة مازيمبي تشيد بالمعاملة الراقية
=============== ===========
اشادت بعثة مازيمبي الكنغولي بالمعاملة الراقية
من جانب المريخ عقب وصولها ﻻداء جولة الذهاب
في نصف نهائي ابطال افريقيا حيث حرص المريخ
علي استقبال البعثة ممثل في العقيد صديق علي
صالح وساهم في اجراءات دخول بعثة مازيمبي في
وقت وجيز وخصص المريخ بص وثﻼث سيارات
لترحيل البعثة التي حلت بفندق كورنثيا









*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*الخوف والهلع من المريخ جعل مازيمبي يحضر باكرا للخرطوم
قال كابتن المريخ الذهبي منتصر الزاكي ( زيكو) في حديثه لبرنامج دنيا الرياضه باذاعة الخرطوم والذي يعده ويقدنه الزميل الاستاذ عبده محمد الحسن حضور فريق مازيمبي الكنغولي الباكر للخرطوم وقبل اسبوع من المواجهه المرتقبه مع الزعيم سيكون وبالآ عليه ان شاء الله وانا شخصيآ مطمئن لمستوي المريخ والخرطوم الوطني قدم خدمه كبيره للمريخ قبل مواجهة الغربان ووصول المريخ للمباراه النهائيه في ابطال افريقيا مسٵلة وقت ليس الا وايضا تحدث للاذاعه المدرب محمد الطيب مورينهو والذي قال وصول مازيمبي المبكر للخرطوم يعني الخوف والهلع من الزعيم السوداني وعلينا ان نستغل هذا الجانب حتي نحقق نتيجه ايجابيه كبيره ونذهب الي لوممباشي بغرض النزهه والسياحه









*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*وكفىاسماعيل حسن
الله أكبر.. الله أكبر.. الله أكبر..* لاحظنا في المباريات التي جرت في اليومين الماضيين في كل من السعودية وقطر ، أن الجماهير هناك استبدلت هتافاتها التقليدية بالتهليل والتكبير..
* الله أكبر.. الله أكبر.. الله أكبر.. لا إله إلا الله .. الله أكبر.. الله أكبر ولله الحمد..
* وذلك تزامناً مع نفحات هذه الأيام الطيبة المباركة التي يُستحب فيها الإكثار من التهليل والتكبير..
* جماهير المملكة السعودية وقطر ليست أفضل من جماهير المريخ التي يشهد لها العالم كله بالتفرد والإبداع..
* كيف لا وهي صاحبة الهتاف الأشهر (بالطول والعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض).. وهو الهتاف الذي حفظته بعض جماهير الكرة العربية وأصبحت تردده في مباريات فرقها المختلفة..
* وكيف لا وهي صاحبة الهتاف التاريخي الخالد (فوق فوق مريخنا فوق)..
* وهناك الهتافات الجانبية الأخرى المعروفة للجميع.. والامواج المكسيكية.. والتصفيق الموحد.. إلى جانب ابداعات فرق الالتراس ولوحاتهم التشجيعية الجميلة..
* ويوم السبت القادم بإذن الله ترج هذه الجماهير الصفوة أرض الملعب وأركان الاستاد الأربعة بالتكبير والتهليل قبل بداية مباراة مازيمبي واثناءها..
* وتردد بصوت جهوري قوي موحّد… الله أكبر.. الله أكبر.. الله أكبر.. لا إله إلا الله.. الله أكبر.. الله أكبر ولله الحمد.. عسى الله أن يجزينا خير الجزاء.. وينعم علينا بنصر مؤزر كبير يُسهّل علينا المهمة في مباراة الرد …
* وما النصر إلا من عنده تعالى..
* وعلى ذكر هذه المباراة .. نلفت نظر مجلس المريخ إلى الاحتمال الكبير بأن يفكر الفريق الكونغولي في تدبير مؤامرة خبيثة على نحو ما فعل مع فريق المغرب التطواني في لوممباشي..
* والتي نجح من خلالها في ارباك الفريق المغربي بأخبار صحفية وإعلامية كاذبة وفيديو مصور بدا فيه بعض أعضاء بعثته وكأنهم سعوا لرشوة الحكام..
* ونجح كذلك في إرهاب هؤلاء الأخيرين، وجرهم إلى التعاطف معه لدرء الشبهات عنهم..
* من منا لا يعرف كيف يفكر مازيمبي??!!
* وكيف يحقق الانتصارات??!!
* عموماً .. لو انتبه مجلس إدارتنا والاشخاص المكلفون من قبلنا بمرافقة البعثة الكونغولية، وفتحوا أعينهم جيداً ، نستطيع أن نتقي شرهم ونضمن نزاهة التحكيم، ونهزمهم شر هزيمة بإذن الله..وحدة الالتراس مطلب شعبي* ما لا شك فيه على الإطلاق هو أن المريخ أول ناد في السودان ينشيء تنظيماً للالتراس من خيرة شبابه المبدعين المستنيرين ..
* وما لا شك فيه أيضاً هو أن هذا التنظيم قدّم لمريخنا العظيم خدمات تشجيعية مقدرة كان لها الأثر الكبير في كثير من الانتصارات والبطولات..
* ولكن…. ويا آسفي على لكن…
* لقد اختلف أعضاء التنظيم.. وتوزعوا على ثلاثة تنظيمات يحمل كل واحد منها اسماً مختلفاً ويشجع بطريقة مختلفة!!!
* صحيح أن الطريقة التي يشجع بها كل منها، طريقة رائعة وبديعة وجميلة …
* ولكن لو أن هذه التنظيمات توحدّت في تنظيم واحد وبمسمى واحد كالتراس المريخ مثلاً ، فتخيّلوا بالله عليكم كيف يمكن أن يكون شكل تشجيعه في المدرجات ..
* وتخيلوا كيف سيكون تأثيره على اللاعبين..
* من جانبي حاولت قبل فترة طويلة أن أوحد كل التنظيمات الجماهيرية بما فيها تنظيمات الالتراس الثلاثة، في تنظيم واحد.. واتصلت بعدد من قادتها، ورحبوا بالفكرة ترحيبا حارا..
* والتقينا بالفعل في مكتبي بصحيفة الهدف ، وانتهى اللقاء باتفاق مبدئي يقضي بأن يتم تكوين لجنة تضم واحدا أو اثنين من كل تنظيم ، ويتم الاتصال بعضو المجلس المسؤول عن روابط الجماهير ..
* وتم الاتصال به بالفعل ورحب هو الآخر بالفكرة وذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك وخصص مكتبا في النادي لاجتماعات هذه اللجنة ..
* ولكن للأسف ماتت الفكرة بعد توقف صحيفة الهدف..
* وكم كانت سعادتي كبيرة والأخ الحبيب مزمل ابو القاسم يلتقط القفاز قبل أيام، ويقود مبادرة كريمة لتحقيق الوحدة المبتغاة بين تنظيمات الالتراس الثلاثة..
* ولمكانته الساميه في نفوس جماهير المريخ قاطبة، وأعضاء فرق الالتراس خاصة، نتوقع أن ينجح في مساعيه بإذن الله.. ونرى وحدةً وشكلاً اروع واجمل للالتراس في مباراة السبت القادم أمام مازيمبي..
* ومنقو قل لا عاش من يفصلنا..آخر السطور* غدا بإذن الله اكتب عن الندوة الرائعة التي نظمها نادي شباب مربع 27 بالصحافة غرب وشارك فيها الخبراء الكبار أحمد بابكر والطاهر محمد عثمان ومحمد حسن نقد وشخصي الضعيف في الإدارة..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*بكري المدينة يصل الخرطوم ويؤكد جاهزيته لمازيمبي 
+ A
- A
وصل للخرطوم بكري المدينة مهاجم المريخ قادماً من دبي بعد رحلة استشفاء هناك استمرت لخمسة أيام وحضر جار النبي ابراهيم اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الوصل الإماراتي والذي أشرف على تأهيل اللاعب في دبي برفقته إلى الخرطوم حتى يكمل عملية تأهيله ويعمل على تجهيز بقية اللاعبين بالمريخ وأكد بكري أنه أصبح جاهزاً لقيادة هجوم المريخ أمام مازيمبي يوم السبت المقبل.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*غارزيتو: مازيمبي يعرف المريخ جيداً لذلك وصل مبكراً للخرطوم 
+ A
- A
اعتبر الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ الحضور المبكر لمازيمبي الكنغولي للخرطوم أنه دليل على أن الفريق الكنغولي يعرف قدر المريخ جيداً ويعي حجم المصاعب التي تنتظره بالقلعة الحمراء وأشاد غارزيتو بالخرطوم الوطني الذي واجهه في نصف نهائي كأس السودان مؤخراً وأبدى إعجابه الشديد بهذا الفريق ذاكراً أنه يلعب كرة هجومية بشجاعة لا تتوافر في أي نادٍ آخر من بين جميع الأندية في الدوري السوداني وأفاد غارزيتو أن تشكيلته لمباراة مازيمبي واضحة ولكنه رفض الكشف عنها مؤكداً أنه سيتمسك بسريتها ولن يعلن عنها الا يوم المباراة مبيناً أن المريخ سيغادر فجر الثامن والعشرين من الشهر الجاري للكنغو لإقامة معسكر إعدادي في فندق خمسة نجوم اختاره بنفسه ووافق عليه مجلس الإدارة.



*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

**نبض الصفوة**امير عوض*فتح كتاب الغراب*متصدر المجموعة الأولي و الذي وطأت أقدامه أرض البلاد تحضيرا لموقعته المرتقبة أمام “المارد الأحمر الوهاج” لحساب الدور نصف النهائي في مباراة الذهاب..*فريق “مازمبي” خصيمنا في هذه الجولة.. و رغما عن تصدره لمجموعة “تعد هي الأضعف في تأريخ المنافسة” يحاول البعض علي تصويره علي أنه “بعبعا مرعبا” و فريقا لا يهزم.. مع أنه قدم و يقدم في هذه البطولة مستويات “عادية” لا تدل علي تميز مخيف أو أداء لا يقاوم..*بالنظر و التمحيص أكثر في أسرار و خفايا “الغربان” و تشريحها علي مائدة الميدان.. نجد أن الفرنسي “كارتيون” المدير الفني للفرقة يعتمد علي تكتيكات شبه محفوظة لمباريات الذهاب و الأياب.. لم يغيرها منذ الأدوار الأولي.. فهو يلعب علي الرسم الخططي 4 : 3 : 3 بمشتقاته التي تتحول من 4 : 3 : 2 : 1 إلي 4 :2 : 1 : 3 عند أداء المباريات علي أرضه..*حراسة المرمي يقف بين خشباتها المخضرم “كديابا” الذي عايش أمجاد فريقه في الأعوام 2009/2010م، و هو حارس متميز داخل الصندوق و عند الإنفرادات.. و لكنه ضعيف جدا أمام التسديدات القوية و المركزة.. و كذلك لا يجيد الخروج الصحيح عند العكسيات..*أضعف خطوط “مازمبي” هو خط دفاعه.. و تحديدا في منطقة العمق.. بتواجد الثنائي “ثقيل الحركة” القائد “كيموياكي” و المالي “كوليبالي” الذين تسهل مراوغتهم و المرور من أمامهما.. بالإضافة التي إرتباكهما عند الضغط الشديد مما يعرضهم لإرتكاب الأخطاء الساذجة و الغبية التي يسهل الإستفادة منها..*علي الطرف الأيسر.. يتواجد أحد مفاتيح لعب الفريق “كاسوسولا” المميز جدا في العكسيات المتقنة.. و الذي تبدأ من تحت أقدامه جل هجمات مازمبي.. و لكنه فوق ذلك ضعيف عند الإرتداد للدفاع..*الطرف الأيمن “فريمبونج” هو لاعب سريع جدا “لذلك يجب تنبيه مصعب” و أيضا يعاني من العيوب الدفاعيه حال الضغط من جهته..*خط وسط “الغربان” يتكون من محورين و أمامهما صانع ألعاب “مثلث” و يتواجد فيه علي المحاور المالي “بوبكر ديارا” و الحريف جدا “أديجي” المميز أيضا في الهجوم.. و معهما صانع الألعاب القصير “سلمون أشانتي” الممتاز في صناعة اللعب و الذي لا يؤدي أدواره الدفاعيه و يكون عند الضغط خصما علي فريقه..*خط هجوم “الغربان” يتواجد فيه علي الأطراف.. الزامبي “كالابا” علي اليسار.. و السريع “أسالي” علي اليمين.. يتقدمهم المهاجم الصريح القوي “علي ساماتا” المميز في العكسيات” و المستسلم جدا للمراقبة اللصيقة و الصارمة.*نبضات أخيرة**عاد إلي أرض الوطن نجم المريخ و مهاجمه المرعب “بكري المدينة” سالما معافا بحمد الله..*أخيرا دخلت شركة (MTN) خط خدمة تحويل الرصيد لمعشوقنا.. و الآن بإمكان مشتركي هذه الشركة اللحاق بإخوانهم الذين سبقوهم في الدعم الثابت.. و حقيقة ما زال العدد (7000) بعيدا جدا عن الطموح.. فهيا يا صفوة ناديكم يناديكم.. لا تنسوا محبوبكم من الدعم المستحق كفرض عين علي كل الصفوة..*اللاعبين “أديجي و كاسوسولا” هما الوحيدين اللذين شاركا في كل مباريات “مازمبي” منذ الأدوار الأولية و حتي الآن بلا إنقطاع..*من مميزات “فرقة الغربان” وفرة النجوم و تقارب مستوي البدلاء و الأساسين بصورة عامة..*أخطر لاعبي “مازمبي” هم الثلاثي كالابا.. أديجي.. أسالي..*البدلاء الذين يعمتد عليهم المدير الفني “كارتيون” لتعديل النتائج هم.. سنغلوما.. تراوري.. و لاعب الإرتكاز بوبي.*السيطرة علي وسط الميدان تضع مازمبي تحت الضغط و تظهر أخطاءه المتعددة في خط الظهر و تدين بنتيجة المباراة للأحمر الوهاج..*تحركات “عقروب و ديديه” و سرعتهما.. تخلخل دفاع “الغربان” المتهالك و ستربك الثنائي كيمواكي و كولبيالي ذوي الأخطاء الغبية..*يقع علي عاتق “رمضان عجب” عبء إيقاف الخطير “كاسوسولا” الذي يستفيد من سرعته للعب خلف المدافعين.. و كذلك يجب الإنتباه من “مصعب عمر”..*نثق في خبرة المستر “غارزيتو” الذي يعرف تماما إمكانيات و قدرات كل لاعبي “مازمبي” و فلسفة النهج التكتيكي الذي يأدون به مبارياتهم..*لا شئ يرهب أو “يزعج حتي” في وصول طائرة “مازمبي” الخاصة ببعثتها قبل إسبوع.. فالزعيم أيضا ينوي الإنطلاق إلي “لومباشي” فور نهاية موقعة الذهاب.. و بطائرة خاصة أيضا..*فرقة “مازمبي” عادية.. و بإحترامها.. و وضع التكتيك المناسب لها.. و تفاني الفرسان داخل الميدان.. سيتم “ذبح و نتف و سلخ” الغراب بهدوء و مقدرة..*إذا كان “مازمبي” قويا عند البعض.. فالمريخ أقوي و أشد و أنكي.. و طائرات “مازمبي” الخاصة لن تغنيه شرور تفادي “الهزيمة” التي لا محالة واقعة عليه بإذن الله.. و لو أنشاء جسر جوي ناهيك عن طائرة!!*فريق له حارس كجمال سالم.. و مدافعين في قوة و صلابة علاء و أمير الحسن.. و أطراف “نموذجية” كرمضان و مصعب.. و وسط ديناميكي يتوافر فيه “الفيل” سالمون و المصري أيمن و القائد راجي و الحريف كوفي.. و مقدمة الرعب “الهجومية” بديديه و عقروب “هداف البطولة حتي الآن”.. لا يخشي لا غربان و لا خرفان لا طرزان..*صدقوني.. من يجب أن يخاف و يرتعب هو “مازمبي”.. فسطوة الزعيم قاسية.. و زلزلال الملاعب يشكل أسوأ إمتحان يمر عليه لاعبي الخصوم..*خمسون ألفا.. يهزون الأرض و يجعلون أقدام أخوان “كديابا” ترتجف و تميد.. ليجدوا أمامهم مسلسل الرعب الحقيقي.. عقروب.. ديديه.. كوفي.. فأين المفر?!!*جهزوا أنفسكم.. و ضموا صفوفكم أيها الصفوة.. فأنتم الأعلون مقدارا و لكم في أفريقيا اليد الطولي.. بالبذل و العطاء و التفان..*نريد تنافس في القتال بين النجوم.. و في المدرجات.. نريد ملعبا يغلي كما “المرجل” تشجيعا و دويا يصم الآذان و تذيغ له أبصار الأعداء.. فمن غيرنا يعطي لهذا الشعب معني أن يعيش و ينتصر..*من أفلحوا في قهر “الترجي” و دحر “الوفاق” و سحق “العلمة و عزام و كابو” لا يكترثون كثيرا لنمور الورق التي أخافت ناس أبو خمسة.*نبضة غضب**مع الإيمان و التسليم التام بقضاء الله.. إلا أن حوادث “طرق المرور السريع” لفتت الأنظار بحسرة و ألم.. لماذا السرعة و العجلة أيها السائقون? لما التلاعب بأرواح الطيبين الذين كانوا في طريقهم إلي ديارهم مهنئين بالعيد وسط أهاليهم و أولادهم?*علي “شرطة المرور السريع” تقع مهمة مراقبة و زجر و حسم هؤلاء المستهترين بأرواح الأبرياء.. و يكفينا ألم أن يمر علينا العيد و بيوت أخوتنا يعلو فيها الصراخ و العويل من فقد عزيز..*و لكل من لاقوا ربهم.. الدعاء بحسن القبول.. سائلين الله أن يحشرهم مع الصديقين و الشهداء و حسن أولئك رفيقا.. و التعازي موصولة لأسرهم.. إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون.*نبضة أخيرة*إنهزم “الأمل” كعادته.. و لم نشهد لا إنسحاب لا جديع فنايل!!

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

* اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة المريخ ومازيمبي تحدد فئات التذاكر وضوابط المواجهة 



الفني للمباراة يوم الجمعة الساعة السادسة بعد العصر بمقر الاتحاد
أمس 04:23 PMكفرووتر / الخرطوم / عقدت اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة المريخ ومازمبي الكنغولي المقررة التاسعة من مساء السبت 26 سبتمبر , عقدت اجتماعها فى الواحدة من ظهر اليوم بقاعة الاجتماعات بمباني الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .الاجتماع برئاسة رئيس اللجنة وامين المال اسامه عطا المنان والامين العام د. حسن ابوجبل ومساعد سكرتير الاتحاد زكي عباس , وحضر من جانب المريخ نائب الامين العام متوكل احمد علي والمدير الاداري مصطفي توفيق و المنسق الاعلامي سالم سعيد , وممثل الشركة الراعية سبورت 5 وممثل الجهات الامنية العقيد حمد النيل ابراهيم . وممثلين للجهات ذات الصلة
- تم التطرق الى كل الترتيبات التنظيمية والامنية للمباراة حتي تخرج بشكل جيد ومشرف سيما فى المرحلة المتقدمة من البطولة .
- تم الاتفاق بان يكون الاجتماع الفني للمباراة يوم الجمعة الساعة السادسة بعد العصر بمقر الاتحاد السوداني. بحضور جميع الاطراف ذات الصلة .
- الاجتماع تطرق الى ملاحظات الكاف حول الترتيبات الامينة للمباراة . وضرورة منع استخدام اي نوع من الالعاب النارية وهو ما يتطلب تفتيش الجمهور عند الدخول الى الملعب .
- فئات التذاكر 100 جنية المقصورة و 60 جنية مقصورة جانبية و 30 جنية طابق شاخور و 10 جنية المدرجات الشعبية .
- سيتم فتح الابواب فى تمام الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصرا للدخول للمباراة اي قبل بداية المباراة بأربعة ساعات ونصف .


*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور يازعيم + صباح الخير على الجميع
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*good luck
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*GOOD LUCK
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور فراس
واصل يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*وﻻء الدين يتسبب في حرج كبير لرئيس اﻻهلي مدني ونادي الهﻼل
تسبب الﻼعب الضجة نجم اﻻهلي مدني وﻻء ا لدين في حرج كبير لرئيس
اﻻهلي مدني ومندوب الهﻼل بمطار الخرطوم امس عند وصول بعثة
المنتخب اﻻولمبي لمطار الخرطوم وحاول رئيس اﻻهلي مدني اصطحاب
الﻼعب الي اعضاء مجلس الهﻼل لتكملة اﻻتفاق علي تسجيله للهﻼل
ولكن الﻼعب فاجأ الجميع ورفض الذهاب مع رئيس ناديه ومندوب الهﻼل
وقال لرئيس اﻻهلي مدني انا لم اجلس مع احد ولم اتفق مع احد
واتفاقك مع الهﻼل انا ليس طرف فيه واﻻن ﻻ اريد ان اذهب اﻻ لمنزلي
ﻻني اشعر بالتعب مما ادخل رئيس اﻻهلي مدني في حرج بالغ مع
مندوب الهﻼل وفي اﻻخير لم يجدوا حل غير ترك الﻼعب يذهب لحال
سبيله وسط استياء مندوب الهﻼل ..
وخرجت صحيفة اﻻسياد اليوم بعنوان
احباط مخطط احمر لخطف وﻻء الدين
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*الاستئنافات تنظر في طلب الفحص عقب العيد
ستنظر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا في الطلب المقدم من الاتحاد السوداني لكرةالقدم لفحص القرارات التي اصدرتها اللجنة وقبولها استئناف المريخ ضد ناديي الامل وهلال كادوقلي عقب عطلة عيد الاضحي المبارك.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*محسن سيد ينفي مفاوضة المريخ للاعب اهلي مدني ولاء الدين

أبدى الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام للمنتخب الأولمبي دهشته الشديدة لتلك الأخبار التي تناولتها بعض الصحف عن محاولة المريخ خطف ولاء الدين لاعب أهلي مدني المرشح للانتقال للهلال وقال: مافي زول من المريخ جا المطار عشان يخطف ولاء الدين وكيف يقدم المريخ على خطف لاعب تبقت لديه أربع مباريات مع فريقه في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، ونفى محسن أن يكون قد دخل في اي مفاوضات مع ولاء الدين بغرض تغيير وجهته للتعاقد مع المريخ لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر لم يفوّضه وأنه لم يبادر من تلقاء نفسه بمفاوضة ولاء وتابع: أتحدى أي شخص أن يثبت بأنني تحدثت مع أي لاعب في المنتخب الأولمبي بخصوص التسجيلات، ولو كنت أريد تحويل لاعب من الهلال للمريخ لحوّلت نزار حامد الذي كان يقيم معي في منزلنا قبل انتقاله للهلال، وأبان محسن أنه كمدرب محترف يقوم بعمله فقط ولا يقحم نفسه في التفاصيل الإدارية المتعلقة بالتفاوض مع اللاعبين وتحدى محسن أي لاعب في المنتخب الأولمبي الذي عمل في تدريبه منذ عام 2008 أن يكون قد تفاوض معه بغرض ضمه لأي نادٍ من الأندية السودانية، ووصف محسن ما يُثار عن قيادته للمفاوضات مع اللاعب ولاء الدين بأنها مجرد شائعة مغرضة وتافهة وحقيرة ولا تستحق مجرد الرد عليها













*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*العقرب عقب وصوله من دبي :اشعر وكأنني العب للمريخ منذ سنواتوصل لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة من الإمارات مساء امس الاحد بعد رحلة علاجية استمرت ثلاث ايام وقال المدينة عند وصوله انه يشكر جماهير المريخ لحرصها عليه والسؤال عنه مبينا انها كلمة السر في المستوي المميز الذي قدمه الفريق هذا الموسم وقال العقرب ان اهم شيء ساعدة علي النجاح مع الاحمر من اول وهذه انه انسجم بسرعه مع المجموعة واندمج مع مجتمع المريخ وشعر انه ليس بغريب وانه شعر بانه يلعب للمريخ لسنوات وليس الموسم الحالي فقط 

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*وسف بلايلي يطلق تصريحات صحفية عن مباراة فريقه مع الهلالقال يوسف بلايلي صانع ألعاب نادي اتحاد الجزائر ان كل لاعبي الفريق يعملون من اجل تكرار فوز قسطنطينه علي فريق الهلال في دوري الابطال الافريقي في أمدرمان وأضاف بلايلي انه يعرف ان الهلال فريق قوي ويدربه التونسي نبيل الكوكي الذي يعرف الكثير عن فريقنا وطريقة لعبنا لكن نحن قادرون علي قول كلمتنا في مقابلة أمدرمان 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع فراس الشفيع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


العقرب يعود ويقول شفيت تماما من الاصابة وجاهز لمازيمبي
المريخ يدعو لتحقيق عاجل حول اختفاء عقوبة عمر عثمان واستخراج أوراق مزورة ل (طونق)
تنظيمية مباراة المريخ ومازيمبي تجتمع .. تحدد فئات الدخول وتحذر من اللاعب النارية ومجلس المريخ يحتاط لازمة المواصلات
المدينة يصل برفقة جار النبي
بكري : شفيت تمام من الإصابة وسنقاتل في لقاء الغربان
جار النبي: مشاركة بكري بيد الجهاز الفني
في تصريحات ساخنة للفريق طارق .. المريخ يدعو لفتح تحقيق عاجل حول اختفاء عقوبة عمر عثمان واستخراج أوراق مزورة ل(طونق)
بالتشاور مع الولاية تحسبا لعطلة العيد .. مجلس المريخ يسهل مهمة وصول الجماهير للقلعة الحمراء
.. وقطاع الجماهير يكون غرفة طوارئ
وضعت كل الترتيبات التنظيمية والامنية .. اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة المريخ ومازيمبي تعقد اجتماعا مطولا
الاجتماع التقليدي بالجمعة
تحديد فئات مباراة المريخ والغربان
تحذير من الالعاب النارية
اكمال الاتفاق مع كوفي وامير بعيون الخبراء .. حاتم ادريس : القرار سينعكس ايجابا على مردود الثنائي
أمير دامر : مستوى الدفاع المريخي جيد
ام تي ان تفعل خدمة الاشتراك الشهري
لجنة الاستئنافات تؤجل اجتماعها ..وتأكيدات لعدم جدوي الطعون
حرصت على استقباله .. الجماهير تطالب العقرب بالتالق امام الغربان
وصل الخرطوم برفقة جار النبي .. بكري يعود من الامارات ويخاطب الانصار عبر الزعيم
المدينة : تجاوزت الاصابة ومشاركتي امام مازمبي قرار فني .. ماعندي عوجة  وجاهز للتمارين من الليلة وكل شئ تمام التمام .. خضعت لبرنامج متكامل تحت  اشراف طبيب الوصل ومريخاب الامارات لم يقصروا معي .. كورة السبت صعبة  والفوز ليس مستحيلا ويحتاج لارادة وطموح 
جا النبي : جاهزية بكري الطبية 100% ومشاركته امام الكنغولي بيد غارزيتو
مواجهة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني نظرة فنية .. سيد سليم : الاحمر ظهر بمستوى مميز وهنالك بعض الهنات في الدفاع يستطيع غارزيتو تجاوزها
صلاح مشكلة : المباراة اعدت الفريق لموقعة مازيمبي بالشكل المطلوب
امير دامر : علي خيار اول مناسب لمصعب وخط الدفاع ظهر متماسكا في لقاء الكوماندوز
جماهير المريخ تؤكد سنعيد داخل الرد كاسل .. المجلس يؤمن وصول الجماهير عبر بصات الوالي ومتوكل يؤكد اكملنا الترتيبات
رئيس قطاع الجماهير يكون غرفة عمليات ويراهن على الصفوة
التبرعات تنهال واعضاء ورؤساء وامناء الروابط يشاركون في توفير البصات
عصر امس .. اسود الجبال تزار في وجه الفهود وتهزمه بثلاثية تعيد امل البقاء في الممتاز
الامل يقترب من مغادرة الممتاز .. كوفي ديباتي يحرز ثنائية ويتوج نجما للقاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


وصف مساعد مدرب الغربان بالصغير .. غارزيتو :الصربي سيعي الدرس والجماهير سترد عليه
بالمستندات: الزاوية تكشف خطاب إتحاد جنوب السودان حول طونق
الفرنسي يضع برنامجاً مشدداً للعيد .. اوكرا يعود بقوة وشيبوب يخضع للرنين
العقرب يصل الخرطوم .. والبرازيلي ريكاردو يؤكد قدرة المريخ على تجاوز مازيمبي
أكثرها مع سالمون وديديه .. جلسات منفردة للفرنسي مع الرباعي .. وانطونيو يرابط
غارزيتو يرد بعنف على مساعد مدرب مازيمبي
غارزيتو يرفض الراحة وتدريب خفيف أمس
اوكرا يعود للتدريبات الجماعية.. وضفر يواصل التأهيل
رنين مغنطيسي لشيبوب.. والنتيجة اليوم
ملف متكامل من جار النبي للجهازين الفني والطبي ببالمريخ
الزاوية تكشف برنامج الاحمر حتى العيد
في تصريحات خاصة بالزاوية .. ريكاردو : مازيمبي لن يكرر سيناريو 2012 مرة اخرى
قال إن وصول الأحمر للنهائي مسألة وقت .. زيكو: الخوف من المريخ سبب الحضور المبكر لمازيمبي
الفريق طارق يطالب الإتحاد بالتحقيق في إختفاء مستندات شكوتي المريخ 
منع كامل لاستخدام الالعاب النارية والشماريخ
مبررات واهية لغياب الثنائي المثير للجدل
بالصورة : خطاب إتحاد جنوب السودان واستدعاء طونق
رئيس إتحاد الجنوب: لاعب هلال كادوقلي طونق من النوير ولا يتبع لأبيي
مفتاح : الفوز على الهلال في المتناول
يوسف بلايلي : عائدون للخرطوم من اجل الفوز فقط
الاحمر يبدا الاعداد لمازيمبي .. اوكرا يشارك في الكوبر تست ويقترب من العودة
شيبون يخضع لفحوصات طبية للتاكد من سلامته
فشل اجتماع كتلة الممتاز
اسود الجبال تروض فهود الشمال .. هلال كادوقلي ينتفض ويعمق جراح الامل عطبرة بثلاثة اهداف
غياب الثنائي المثير للجدل طونق وعمر عثمان عن المباراة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


العقرب في الخرطوم وجار النبي يؤكد جاهزيته لموقعة الغربان
غارزيتو : حضور مازيمبي المبكر دليل علي انه يعلم قدرنا ومعجب بالخرطوم الوطني
محسن يسخر من شائعة محاولة المريخ خطف ولاء الدين .. وتأجيل مفاجئ لاجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات
غارزيتو : حضور مازيمبي المبكر للخرطوم دليل على أنه يعرف قدرنا
العقرب في الخرطوم وجار النبي يؤكد جاهزيته لموقعة الغربان
نجاح كبير للاجتماع الثالث للدعم الجماهيري
محسن يسخر من شائعة محاولة المريخ خطف ولاء الدين
تأجيل اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات إلى بعد العيد
الهلال يبدأ تحضيراته للقاء الاتحاد
لاوقت للراحة والغربان في الخرطوم .. المريخ يتدرب امس دون الي راحة بعد مباراة الكاس
غارزيتو يتفقد نجيل الاستاد ويبدي بعض الملاحظات
مازال يخضع لتمارين التاهيل .. شكوك حول مشاركة ضفر امام مازيمبي
عثمان ادروب : تصريحات المستشار الفني لمازيمبي حرب نفسية تعكس خوف الغربان من المريخ
بعد المستوى المميز لجمال سالم .. مدرب الحراس الفرنسي يجتهد من اجل الرد على منتقديه
الصدى في وداع بكري المدينة بدبي
جلس مع اسامة عطا المنان .. ايهاب زغبير يتقدم بشكوى رسمية ضد المريخ لانهاء موسمه قبل موعده
احمد الباشا يحترم قرار المدير الفني ويلتزم الصمت وبلة يبتعد بهدوء
محاولات هلالية لصناعة بطولة وهمية .. محسن سيد : اقسم بالله مافي زول من المريخ جا المطار عشان ولاء الدين
نائب رئيس الخرطوم الوطني : اداء مباراتنا امام المريخ بالقلعة الحمراء ظلم بائن
الصدى تنفرد بتقرير مفصل عن حالة اللاعب .. جار النبي : بكري اصبح جاهزا للمشاركة مع المريخ بنسبة 90%
العقرب : اهتمام مريخاب الامارات رفع كثيرا من معنوياتي وساعدني على العودة  السريعة .. اشعر وكانني العب للمريخ لسنوات .. انا سعيد مع غارزيتو وجاهز  لدفع ضريبة المريخ 
الفرنسي غارزيتو يدلي بالمثير للصدى : حضور مازيمبي المبكر دليل على انه  يعرف قدر الاحمر .. تصاعد مستوى ديديه لم يفاجئني ومعجب جدا بالخرطوم  الوطني
حسم اللقاء في ربع ساعة .. اسود الجبال يعمق جراح الامل بثلاثية
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الكسلاوي علي الاضافات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
الكـلام على مـيـن ..؟!

×أرسل  المدرب المساعد بفريق مازيمبي الكونغولي تصريحات فضفاضة تحدثت عن  عدم قدرة  المريخ على الإطاحة الغربان ومن ثم التواجد بالنهائي لأول مرة،  وقال أن:  ‘‘ المريخ حديث عهد بالمنافسة وإنه ظل يشارك في البطولة  الكونفدرالية الأقل  شأناً من دوري الأبطال’’، متجاهلاً أن فريقه خرج من  دور الستة عشر مكرر  لتلك المنافسة لأكثر من مرة، قبل أن يتميز في الأبطال  بنفس سيناريو المريخ  مع المنافستين، ومتناسياً أن هنالك مثل يقول ‘‘لو  دامت لغيرك لما آلت  إليك.. أو لغيرك’’.

×كرة القدم لعبة لا تعترف بالتصريحات برغم كونها  تُستخدم كحرب نفسية،  فكثيراً ما تأتي تلك التصريحات برد فعل عكسي في ظل  مساهمتها في إضفاء  الحماسة والروح القتالية لعناصر الخصم ومن خلفهم الجمهور  وهو الأمر الذي  سبق وأن عايشه المريخ خلال موسمه الحالي عندما أدلى مدرب  عزام التنزاني  جورج نسيمبي بأقوال مماثلة عززت من فشله أمام الأحمر، في  سيناريو يشابه  سيناريو الجولة المقبلة.

×أيضاً مدرب المريخ الفرنسي  غارزيتو خرج بتصريحات تفيد برغبته في ومواجهة  الغربان قبل أن تُجرى قرعة  دور المجموعتين، حينها لم تتحقق تلك الرغبة  للمدرب الخبير بالمنافسة  الأفريقية، قبل أن تدور الأيام وتتحقق المواجهة  في نصف النهائي من ذات  النسخة، مما أعادني بالذاكرة لتصريحات مشابهة خرج  بها المدرب البرتغالي  جوزيه مورينهو في الموسم الماضي، عندما أعلن نواياه  الصريحة في مقابلة  باريس سان جرمان، فتحققت له تلك الأمنية لكنها كانت  قاتلة للبلوز، فخرج بطل  الدوري الإنجليزي يجرجر أذيال الخيبة، ويلعن  تصريحات مدربه الثرثار.

×كرة  القدم لعبة لا أمان لها والفريق الأفضل قد يخسر في بعض الأحيان، تلك   الرؤية توضحها مسيره الهلال في النسخة الحالية، فالأزرق يُعد أقل الفِرق   عدة وعتاد للمنافسة على الألقاب، مع ذلك ساندته الظروف في التواجد بنصف   النهائي، وقبل الهلال كنت قد ذكرت مثالاً مطلع الموسم الحالي بتجربة   الأفيال العاجية مع الأمم الأفريقية، إذ لم تتوج ساحل العاج باللقب إلا بعد   ناهية جيلها الذهبي، عليه فإن المريخ بالنسبة للموسم الحالي هو أقل الفرق   التي صنعها جمال الوالي خلال فترته بالقلعة الحمراء، من حيث ضخامة  الأسماء  وضخامة المنصرفات.

×ذلك الأمر يؤكد على أن الظروف الحالية ستقود  المريخ بذات الحظوظ المتوفرة  لدى الفرق الأربعة للتواجد في النهائي حال  استفاد من فرصته جُل الفائدة،  وحال استخدم خبراته التي حصل عليها من بطولة  سيكافا النسخة - الماضية،  بالإضافة إلى مشواره الحالي الذي كان حافلاً  بالصعوبات الكبيرة والمنعرجات  الخطيرة مع ذلك صعد على أكتافها لنصف  النهائي، وكفل لجماهيره أحقية  الحديث عن تتويجه باللقب.

×جمهور  المريخ عليه أن يُحسن استخدام الدوافع الحالية لتعلية شأن فريقه  بحصوله على  النسخة الحالية من دوري الأبطال، إذ لا يعقل أن يكون المريخ هو  النادي  الأكثر مشاركة في منافسات الكاف ومع ذلك بعيد عن التتويج  بالألقاب، في ظل  كل الخبرات التي توفرت له كنتاج طبيعي لهذه المشاركات،  وحتى إن لم تتوفر  الخبرة لنبدأ من هذه النقطة ونكتب سيرة جديدة للكوكب  القاهر في هذه  المنافسة.

في القائم

×الفريق الذي يُريد التتويج بالألقاب عليه تجاوز من سبقوه في الحصول عليها.

×المريخ قهر الترجي التونسي والوفاق السطايفي الجزائري والأول متوج قبل سنوات قليلة والثاني يُعد حاملاً للقب النسخة الماضية.

×طريق  المريخ نحو الأميرة السمراء يبدأ بإزاحة المتوجون بها، وإقصاء  الترجي  والوفاق دليل كافٍ على نوايا أبناء الفرنسي غارزيتو الصريحة في  الكأس  الغالية.

×مدرب مازيمبي المساعد تناسى أن فريقه لم يتوج بلقب منذ العام «88» قبل أن يحصل عليه رفقة مدرب المريخ الحالي.

×للمريخ  الحق في التتويج بعد أن غاب عن التتويج ببطولات الكاف منذ  العام«89»،  أيضاً رفقة ذات المدرب الذي ساعد كاتومبي على بناء فرقته  المتوجة حينذاك.

×الهلال  لم يتواجد في النهائي منذ الثمانينيات ولديه الحق في الحديث عن  التواجد  بالنهائي الحالي بذات الرغبة المتوفرة لخصمه الإتحاد الجزائري.

×مما  ذُكر أعلاه؛ يتأكد لنا أن الحظوظ تبدوا متساوية للتتويج بالنسبة  للفرق  الأربعة والأكثر جهداً وبذلاً للعطاء والأكثر استفادة من فرص  التسجيل أمام  المرمى هو الأحق بالأميرة السمراء.

×أرقام المريخ في مشواره الحالي  تميزه عن البقية وكذلك رفيقه في المجموعة  فريق الإتحاد لكن الأرقام لا تلعب  فقط الاجتهاد والمثابرة والإيمان  بالحظوظ من ستقوده للتتويج.

شبك خارجي

# الحمقى وحدهم يحتقرون تجارب غيرهم..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادقلي يتخطى الأمل في الدوري السوداني

اقترب فريق هلال كادُقُلي من الوصول للمنطقة الدفائة وذلك بعد نجاحه في  تحقيق الفوز بنتيجة 3-1 على ضيفه فريق الأمل من مدينة عطبرة شمال السودان  على ملعب بمدينة كادقلي بجنوب السودان الأحد, ضمن مباريات الأسبوع 26 من  بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

أحرز أهداف هلال كادقلي الكاميروني يوسف مايكانو الكاميروني, بينما تكفل عز الدين حامد بإحراز الهدفي الثاني والثالث.

ومنح هذا الفوز فريق هلال كادقلي فرصة القفز عدة درجات في سلم الترتيب  متخطيا كل من الرابطة كوستي والأهلي الخرطوم واصلا للنقطة 23 , وتبقت له  مباراتين, كما منحه الفوز إمكانية تفادي الهبوط المباشر أو لعب مباراتي  الملحق.

وقال قائد فريق هلال كادقلي, المدافع أنور كباشي ل"" بعد المباراة :"لاعبو  هلال كادقلي كانوا يدركون جيداً أن مباراة الأمل كانت مربط الفرس في مشوار  تثبيت الفريق بالممتاز, وكان الفوز بها وحده هو ما يجدد الأمل في بقاء  الفريق بالممتاز, ,اما خسارتها فكانت تعني المحطة الأخيرة للفريق بين أندية  الممتاز, وبحمد الله نجحنا في مهمتنا بجدارة".

وجمدت هذه الخسارة الأمل في 19 نقطة في الترتيب قبل الآخير وقد أزمت وضعه كثيراً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*—„> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :
 • برشلونة يضرب ليفانتي برباعية وينتزع صدارة الليغا
 • فياريال يصطاد أسود بيلباو بثلاثية ويواصل تألقه في الليغا
 • سيلتا فيغو يعمق جراح اشبيلية في الدوري الاسباني
 • مارتيال يقود مانشستر يونايتد لإسقاط ساوثهامبتون في قمة نارية
 • الكوري سون هيونج مين يواصل التألق ويقود توتنهام لعبور بالاس 
 • بوجبا يقود يوفنتوس لتحقيق انتصاره الاول في الكالشيو أمام جنوى
 • روما يتعادل مع ساسولو وصلاح يسجل بالكالتشيو
 نابولي يسحق لاتسيو بخماسية في الدوري الإيطالي
 • دورتموند يقسو على ليفركوزن وينتزع الصدارة من بايرن ميونيخ
 • موناكو يسقط في عقر داره أمام لوريان في الدوري الفرنسي
 • مارسيليا يتعادل مع ليون في مواجهة عاصفة بالدوري الفرنسي
 • شغب الجماهير يتسبب في ايقاف لقاء مارسيليا وليون
 • بورتو يهزم بنفيكا بهدف في الوقت القاتل ويحسم كلاسيكو البرتغال
 • سسكا موسكو يخطف فوزاً مجنوناً بسداسية بالدوري الروسي
 • اتلتيكو مدريد يحرم من خدمات كوكي امام خيتافي للاصابة
 • فان غال عن دي خيا : لهذا السبب كان يونايتد صعبا في سوق الانتقالات
 • اليويفا ينفي مزاعم معاناة كرة القدم من المنشطات
 • رئيس برشلونة: ميسي الأفضل في العالم رغم إضاعته لركلة الجزاء
 • بارترا: حينما يكون ميسي بخير يبتسم برشلونة
 • مدرب شالكه : لا نستحق الفوز على شتوتجارت "صفحة_الهلال"
 • كاراجر: مشاركة دي خيا أساسياً منذ بداية الموسم كانت كفيلة بصدارة مانشستر
 • مانشيني: الانتصار على ملعب كييفو يُعطي إشارة تضاهي الصدارة
 • الهلال يعبر الرائد وينفرد بصدارة الدوري السعودي
 • الكويت تعتذر عن المشاركة في دورة الألعاب الخليجية المقبلة
 • الصفاقسي يفوز في بنزرت وينفرد بالصدارة مبكرا بالدوري التونسي
 • زيكو: حظوظ الإمارات كبيرة في الوصول إلى كأس العالم 2018
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اقتراب نهاية العمل في استاد دنقلا    




اقترب العمل في استاد دنقلا من  نهايته  لاستقبال الحدث الكبير بالولاية الشمالية نهائي كاس السودان بين  الهلال  والمريخ بعد ان تأكد رسمياً وصولهما لنهائي البطولة في اعقاب  تخطيهما لاهلي  شندي والخرطوم الوطني علي التوالي.. وتم تحديد عقب عطلة عيد  الاضحي  المبارك موعدا للإنتهاء من اعمال الصيانة التي شملت النجيل  والاضاءاة وغرف  اللاعبين وتركيب كراسي الاجلاس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العقرب عقب وصوله من دبي :اشعر وكأنني العب للمريخ منذ سنوات 

وصل  لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة من الإمارات مساء امس الاحد بعد رحلة  علاجية  استمرت ثلاث ايام وقال المدينة عند وصوله انه يشكر جماهير المريخ  لحرصها  عليه والسؤال عنه مبينا انها كلمة السر في المستوي المميز الذي  قدمه الفريق  هذا الموسم وقال العقرب ان اهم شيء ساعدة علي النجاح مع  الاحمر من اول  وهذه انه انسجم بسرعه مع المجموعة واندمج مع مجتمع المريخ  وشعر انه ليس  بغريب وانه شعر بانه يلعب للمريخ لسنوات وليس الموسم الحالي  فقط .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يوسف بلايلي يطلق تصريحات صحفية عن مباراة فريقه مع الهلال

قال  يوسف بلايلي صانع ألعاب نادي اتحاد الجزائر ان كل لاعبي الفريق يعملون من  اجل تكرار فوز قسطنطينه علي فريق الهلال في دوري الابطال الافريقي في  أمدرمان وأضاف بلايلي انه يعرف ان الهلال فريق قوي ويدربه التونسي نبيل  الكوكي الذي يعرف الكثير عن فريقنا وطريقة لعبنا لكن نحن قادرون علي قول  كلمتنا في مقابلة أمدرمان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أكثرها مع سالمون وديديه.. جلسات منفردة للفرنسي مع الرباعي.. وانطونيو يرابط

حرص  الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ على الحضور لمعسكر الفريق  بفندق روانيا.. حيث عقد الفرنسي جلسات منفردة مع الرباعي سلمون جايسون..  راجي.. ديديه وأمير كمال.. تركزت في مجملها حول مباراة الفريق المقبلة أمام  مازيمبي الكنغولي يوم السبت القادم في ذهاب نصف نهائي دوري أبطال  أفريقيا.. وقضى المدير الفني للمريخ وقتاً أطول مع الثنائي المحترف سلمون  وديديه.
ويرابط انطونيو غارزيتو المدرب المساعد في معسكر الفريق لفترات  طويلة ويغادره في وقت متأخر من الليل.. ليعود مبكراً صباح اليوم التالي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
المريخ مرشح بقوة لصيد الغربان

*بلا  شك تختلف مرحلة ربع النهائي عن سابق مراحل البطولة لان التنافس في هذه  المرحلة يكون متوازن في العادة، فمن يستطيع الوصول لهذا الدور المتقدم بلا  شك يملك كل الحظوظ للعبور للنهائي لان الوصول لهذا الدور يمثل إشعار قوة  وتفوق كبير، فالمريخ مثلاً لم يصعد لمربع الكبار خبط عشواء بل قاتل لأجل  ذلك وقدم في سبيل الوصول لهذا الدور مستويات لافتة راح ضحيتها عدد من  الأندية التي لها صيت وسمعة تملأ آفاق القارة السمراء، فمن يجندل الترجي  ويكتب علي النسر السطايفي الخروج بلا شك يعتبر رقم صعب ويصعب علي اي منافس  تجاوزه بسهولة حتي وان كان مازيمبي الكنغولي الذي سيلاقي المريخ في معركة  ستكون حاسمة للفريقين.
*المريخ بإمكانه جندلة مازيمبي والإطاحة به  ولانقول هذا الحديث من باب الإستهانة بمنافس المريخ القوي لكن نقوله من  واقع إمكانات كبيرة ودوافع أكبر يمتلكها الفريق الأحمر الذي يعد مرشح فوق  العادة لصيد الغربان بالبقعة التي لايرحم فيها المريخ وسيكون مازيمبي ضمن  من سقطو في إمتحان تخطي المريخ بملعبه الصعب، فمن قبل حاولت أندية عديدة  لكنها فشلت وسيقابل مازيمبي ذات المصير بأذن الله الواحد الأحد، فالمريخ  حقاً بإمكانه عبور الكنغولي الذي لايميزه شي عن من سبقوه لزيارة هذا الملعب  فالمريخ بملعبه حطم الترجي ودحرج الوفاق واطاح بالسوسطارة بل كان التفوق  المريخي ذهاباً و ايابا علي هذه الأندية، فالترجي اطاح به المريخ بعد ان  تفوق عليه في مجموع المباراتين وكذا الأمر بالنسبة لحامل اللقب والإتحاد  تفوق عليه المريخ عملياً داخل ملعب حمادي لكن كان لصافرة المالي رأي اخر  جعل كفة الفريقين متساوية بعد ان استطاع المريخ رد الصاع للفريق الجزائري  بمعقله الرد كاسل.
*الناظر لمسيرة المريخ في البطولة الحالية سيستبعد ان  يطيح الغربان بالمريخ خصوصاً ان حدث التفوق المريخي بالبقعة وهنا ندلف  لحديث ادلي به غارزيتو لقناة بي ان سبورت أكد عبره ان فريقه يحتاج لإحراز  هدفين نظيفين فقط حتي يتمكن من إقصاء عملاق الغرب الأفريقي، وأعتقد ان حديث  الفرنسي مبني علي المستويات العالية والثابتة التي ظل يؤدي بها المريخ  جميع مبارياته سواء داخل السودان او خارجه فالمريخ يلعب بكل عنفوان في اي  مكان وزمان واعتقد ان غربان الكنغو ستواجه بذات المستويات المريخية وسيضاف  لها بعد إضافي سيتمثل في تشجيع جنوني وخرافي حتي يتمكن المريخ من نصب  السيرك في مرمي الغربان.
*مازيمبي خصم قوي واللعب معه يضاعف المسؤلية  لدي الجميع وأعتقد ان الترتيبات التي ستسبق لقاء العبور للنهائي ستكون في  أفضل صورة لها وستختلف عنما سبق فهذه المرحلة تختلف وتحتاج لعمل كبير من  كافة القطاعات المريخية ونخص الإعلام وجمهور المريخ الذي سيشعل البقعة بلا  شك عند مواجهة مازيمبي.
*اللعب علي البطولات لايسمح لك بإختيار من تلاعب  ومن يسعي للمجد ويتمني بلوغه عليه عدم مهابة اي منافس وعليه ان يدفع ضريبة  تطلعاته وهذا ماننتظر ان يفعله لاعبو المريخ حتي يتوجو مجهوداتهم الكبيرة  هذا العام علي المستوي الأفريقي.
وهج اخير:-
*أكثر ما ميز المريخ هذا  العام ادائه الثابت والثقة الكبيرة التي يتعامل بها مع خصومه فملعب المريخ  اعتدنا ان نشاهد فيه الخصوم يدافعوان بل يجبرون علي ذلك لان المريخ صعب  المراس علي ملعبه والكنغولي وإدارته تعرف ذلك جيداً لهذا بادرت بالقدوم في  وقت مبكر حتي تتعود علي الأجواء لكن الأجواء الحالية ستختلف يوم أم المعارك  ونوعد فتية كاتومبي بذلك.
*المريخ من واقع نتائجه تتمثل فيه شخصية بطل قادم للقارة الأفريقية وملاقاة مازيمبي ستؤكد علي ذلك بأذن الله.
*غارزيتو صنع فريق مهاب بث فينا الثقة وبث في خصومنا الريبة والخوف من ملاقاة عملاق البقعة.
*صيد  الغربان بالبقعة سيمهد لصيدهم بلوممباشي وسيعني إقتراب المريخ من حصد  الذهب القاري، فإذا كتب للفرقة الحمراء تجاوز منافسها الكنغولي وهذا هو  المتوقع سيفعلها المريخ بلا شك في النهائي ويعتلي منصات التتويج القارية.
*لا  شي ينقص المريخ ليلاعب مازيمبي ويقتلع منه بطاقة العبور للنهائي عنوة  وإقتدار فالأرقام في صالح المريخ الذي اخرج بطلين سابقين والمستوي اللافت  في مصلحة الفرقة الحمراء والقوي الهجومية للفريق الأحمر وحتي الدفاعية علي  ملعب المريخ تحسب له فكل هذه الشواهد تعتبر حاضرة ولا يمكن تناسيها عند  مقابلة مازيمبي الذي سيمثل هدف بارز للمريخ بالبقعة ليلة ال26 من ديسمبر  الجاري.
*غربان الكنغو داخل الشرك الأحمر بأذن الله.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
كريستوفر كوفي وكريستوفر كولومبس

ان كان كولومبس قد اكتشف الارض الجديدة فان كوفي قد اكتشف طرقا جديدة في المحاورة واحراز الاهداف
الغاني الضئيل ابدي ثقلا فنيا جليا وهو يتوهج مع الاحمر الوهاج
*قيام…جلود
قلنا ليكم لغة الاضحية هي السائدة هذه الايام
خصوصا ان المريخ سيواصل الضبائح حتي العاشرة من ليل السبت القادم
فلقد  وصل الخروف الكنغولي منذ الامس..اتربط لكي يفرح به العيال… بس ما يبقي  لينا زي الخروف الطول مع ناس البيت حتي صار يخرج مع الاطفال لي الشارع  ويترسل معاهم الدكان فلما اقترب العيد وجدوه يبكي..ظنوه خائف من الذبح او  متجرس من الفراق حتي قال لهم(الناس كلهم جابوا ليهم ضحية الا نحن)
*امس  الاول قدم المريخ والخرطوم الوطني مباراة كبيرة جدا استمتع بها كل عشاق  الكرة واوضحت بجلا ان الخرطوم الوطني في طريقه لمزاحمة المريخ علي الريادة  والصدارة في الدوري والكاس
لم تخلو المباراة من اخطا تحكيميمة معتادة ضد  المريخ خصوصا فلقد تمت عرقلة ديديه مرتين ولم يجد الحكم مهربا من احتساب  ركلة في الزمن بدل الضائع..هجوم المريخ مرعب بلا شك واحتساب الركلات له  دليلا علي ارعابه
*امس الاول اطمأننا علي جمال سالم لما عاد الي مستواه  السابق وردة فعله المدهشة وانقذ المريخ من هدفين محققين جمال سالم هو خط  الدفاع الاول للزعيم ولعل مستواه المدهش هو ما اغري غيره بالبحث عن حارس  اجنبي واللا شنو؟
لا ادري سبب اعتقاد البعض بان العيد سيؤثر في مستوي  الدخل لمباراة مازيمبي..لقد لعبت مباريات كثيرة يوم الوقفة حتي ولم نلمس  تخلف..معظم الناس سكنت الخرطوم والذين يخرجون الي الولايات لا يمثبون ربع  القاعدين لذلك اتوقع ان يكون الدخل كالمعتاد وان يكون العدد في محله قياسيا  كما يليقبالقياسي ..فالمريخ قياسي وقاسي..وقسوته ستبين ثالث عيد الاضحي  بحول الله لما يصبح كد(يابا) كد(يقبل) وسيكد الدومة في لوية يده
*حليلو الشايل هموم الناس
وهمو العندو غالبو يشيلو
لا راضي بالحرمان
ولا راضي الحنان يمشيلو
وده حال ناس بطولتي راحت
يخوفون المريخ بمازيمبي ويغفلون عن اتحاد الجزائر
الفريق الشفناه قدام شندي ده ما بمشي الجزائر
البلايلي اخطر من عماري..البلايلي يشبه الازهر الحاج عيسي ..في ناس بيقولوا اخوان… اخوان مسلمين
علي كل حال تمني غارزتو مازيمبي ويرتعش الكوكي من الاتحاد وهنا يكمن الفرق
*تجلجل  الاتحاد العام من قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات وتجلجل غيره لان الحق قد عاد  لاصحابه.. المريخ عاد متصدرا للدوري بالقانون وعلي المتضرر هزيمته في  الملعب
*اخطر مافي مازيمبي هو اطرافه…علي غارزيتو ان يؤمن هذه الجزئية..بمعني..لا تجازف لنا بعلي جعفر وان تالق
* عاد ديديه الي مستواه المعتاد فاعطي جماهير المريخ الاسعاد..باصه لكوفي يوم السبت امام الخرطوم حل ازمة المواصلات زاتو
* قالوا ان دفاع مازيمبي هذه الايام يدربونه علي اللحاق بموتر … اتوقع ان يصبح بكري المدينة هدافا عشية السبت القادم
*يا احباب خليكم قراب علشان ننتف الغراب
*وسيكون هتافا تحميدا وتكبيرا وتهليلا

 

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*اقترب  العمل في استاد دنقلا من  نهايته  لاستقبال الحدث الكبير بالولاية  الشمالية نهائي كاس السودان بين  الهلال  والمريخ بعد ان تأكد رسمياً  وصولهما لنهائي البطولة في اعقاب  تخطيهما لاهلي  شندي والخرطوم الوطني علي  التوالي.. وتم تحديد عقب عطلة عيد  الاضحي  المبارك موعدا للإنتهاء من  اعمال الصيانة التي شملت النجيل  والاضاءاة وغرف  اللاعبين وتركيب كراسي  الاجلاس.

الصياغه الصحيحة للخبر[[اقترب العمل في استاد دنقلا من  نهايته  لاستقبال الحدث الكبير بالولاية الشمالية نهائي كاس السودان بين المريخ والهليل ]]
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ .. ﻭﺿﻔﺮ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻞ

ﻋﺎﺩ  ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺃﻭﻏﺴﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ  ﺇﺳﺒﻮﻋﻴﻦ ﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺿﻌﻪ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺇﺛﺮ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ .. ﻭﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ ﺃﻛﺪﺕ ﺗﻌﺎﻓﻴﻪ  ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ .. ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺿﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻔﺮﺩﺓ  ﺑﺎﻟﺠﺮﻱ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻛﺠﺰﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺿﻌﻪ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ  ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد جنوب السودان يستدعي طوق كونق للمنتخب

بعث  اتحاد كرة القدم بدولة جنوب السودان بخطاب لنظيره السوداني يستدعي من  خلالة تسعه من لاعبي دولة جنوب السودان للانضمام للمنتخب بينهم لاعب هلال  كادوقلي طوق كونق، الذي اكدت اللجنه المنظمه انه يتبع لمنطقة ابيي !.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
التراس اوليمبوس مونس
قال تعالى.:
{وَقُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ} سورة التوبة الآية 105
بيان من التراس اوليمبوس مونس
تابع  الجميع التداعيات المصاحبة لما بدر من جانب الإذاعة الداخلية باستاد  المريخ عشية لقاء الزعيم الافريقى امام إتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى من (تحريض)  واضح لجماهير المريخ بضرورة (التصدى) لكل من يشعل الشماريخ فى المدرجات وهو  ماترتب عليه إعتداءات عديده تعرض لها افراد المجموعة
وكان لزاما على المجموعة ان تتخذ موقفا رافضا لما حدث صاحبة بيان توضيحى تابعه الجميع
بعدها إتخذ مجلس المريخ خطوات عملية وفتح تحقيق مع افراد الاذاعة الداخلية واقر بوجود (سوء فهم) مؤكدا احترامه لافراد المجموعة
ومن جانبنا تقبلنا توضيح المجلس للملابسات وإعتبرنا ماحدث عبارة عن تصرف فردى وسوء فهم ليس إلا
هذا مايلى موضوع الإذاعة الداخليه وتوضيحات المجلس فى هذا الخصوص
اما  بالنسبة لموضوع الشماريخ الذى تحول خلال الفترة الماضية لقضية راى عام  مريخى تعلن المجموعة توقفها عن إستخدام الشماريخ خلال مباراة مازيمبى( فقط)  تغليبا لمصلحة الكيان وحتى لاتحدث إنشقاقات وسط الجماهير تتسبب فى تشتيت  الجهود خلال هذه المرحلة التى لاتحتمل اى شكل من اشكال الصراعات
وفى نفس  الوقت نؤكد اننا نعلم تمام العلم ان كل ماصدر من المجلس من تخوفات بحرمان  الفريق من جماهيره بسبب استخدام الشماريخ ماهو إلا إعتقاد خاطئ وتفسير  مغلوط لعقوبات الإتحاد الافريقى تجاه إستخدام الشماريخ
وقرارنا الاخير  بايقاف إستخدام ليس ضعفا او قبولا بالمفاهيم المغلوطة المترسخه لدى المجلس  وبعض الجماهير ولكن اردنا ان نثبت للجميع باننا لايمكن ان نكون فى يوم من  الايام خميرة عكننة وسط مجتمع المريخ
وندعو مجلس المريخ كذلك لمراجعة  قائمة العقوبات التى حولت ملف الفريق للجنة الإنضباط بالإتحاد الافريقى  وتشمل مخالفات التنظيم المتمثله فى جلوس اشخاص حول الملعب غير مخول لهم هذا  الامر بالإضافة للمخالفات الاخرى فى الملعب التى تسببت فى وصول الامور  لهذه الدرجة
واخر هذه العقوبات كانت بسبب جهة حكومية وتمثلت فى عدم وجود تقنية الاتش دى بالبلاد وترتب عليه دفع غرامة بلغت 20الف دولار
كما ان إستخدام مكبرات الصوت يعتبر مخالفا لقوانين الإتحاد الافريقى شأنه شأن المخالفات انفة الذكر
عليه  نؤكد مره اخرى ان استخدام الشماريخ لم يكن المتسبب الوحيد فى العقوبات ضد  المريخ.والتغاضى عن كل المخالفات والتركيز على موضوع الشماريخ وإستخدامه  كشماعة للعقوبات امر غير مقبول
وسنكون فى إنتظار قرارات لجنة الإنضباط  بالكاف التي من المفترض ان تكون التئمت امس العشرين من سبتمبر الجاري  لتوضيح العقوبات واسبابها
ختاما نؤكد إحترامنا لكل شرائح المجتمع المريخى مع امنياتنا بتواصل الإنتصارات وتحقيق لقب البطولة الافريقية
مريخى راسى عااالى...والكورفا دى إدمانى
21/09/2015م
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العقرب بكري غادر دبي مساء امس - جار النبي: بكري أصبح جاهزاً لقيادة المريخ أمام مازيمبي

طمأن  الدكتور جار النبي عثمان اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الوصل الإماراتي  الذي يشرف على تأهيل مهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة الجماهير الحمراء على شفاء  نجمها المحبوب تماماً بعد تنفيذ الجلسات العلاجية التي طلبها الطبيب الهندي  مشيراً إلى أن بكري الآن في كامل جاهزيته للمشاركة ولا يحتاج الا للمزيد  من تمارين اللياقة البدنية حتى يكون في وضع بدني جيد لافتاً إلى أن مشاركة  اللاعب مع فريقه في التدريبات البدنية والتمارين بالكرة من شأنها أن تجعله  في كامل جاهزيته لقيادة هجوم المريخ أمام مازيمبي، وأرجع جار النبي العودة  السريعة لبكري المدينة للملاعب لرغبة اللاعب الكبيرة في العودة واستجابته  لكل البرامج التي وضعها له مشيراً إلى أنه كان يتدرب على ثلاث فترات في  اليوم وأخضع نفسه لتمارين لياقة عنيفة على الرمال وظل يخضع للجلسات  العلاجية بصورة منتظمة وبفضل تصميمه على العودة بسرعة للملاعب تحقق له ما  أراد مبيناً أن اللاعب سيتحرك باتجاه الخرطوم مساء اليوم على أن يصل فجر  الغد بمشيئة الله حتى ينتظم في تحضيرات فريقه لمباراة مازيمبي بصورة عادية.

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إتحاد الجزائر: طائرة خاصة لنقل الفريق إلى الخرطوم الجمعة... ربوح حداد يطالب بالمحافظة على الروح ويعد بالحوافز الضخمة

قررت  إدارة اتحاد الجزائر استئجار طائرة خاصة لنقل الفريق يوم الجمعة المقبل  التحرك من مطار هواري بومدين نحو مطار الخرطوم انطلاقا من الساعة العاشرة  صباحا و طالبت إدارة الفريق اللاعبين بضرورة التواجد ليلة الخميس  والمُصادفلليوم الأول من العيد في أحد الفنادق بالعاصمة قبل التنقل صبيحة  اليوم الموالي إلى السودان في سفرية تستغرق 4 ساعات ونصفا، تحسبا لذهاب  الدور نصف النهائي لرابطة أبطال إفريقيا ضد الهلال المبرمج يوم 27 سبتمبر  في الساعة الثامنة مساء بملعب الهلال، والذي تم تأخيره بيومين من طرف الكاف  بطلب من الفريقين بسبب تزامنه مع عيد الأضحى المبارك.

وحسب مصدر  موثوق نقلت عنه الصحافة الجزائرية امس، فإن المدرب حمدي قرر استدعاء جميع  اللاعبين إلى موعد السودان باستثناء درفلو وبن عيادة بسبب التزاماتهما مع  المنتخب الوطني العسكري، الذي يسافر الأسبوع المقبل إلى كوريا الجنوبية قصد  المشاركة في البطولة العالمية العسكرية.

وكان الرئيس، ربوح حداد،  قد طلب من لاعبيه ضرورة الحفاظ على هذه الروح وتقديم أفضل ما لديهم بهدف  تخطي عقبة الهلال والتأهل لنهائي رابطة أبطال إفريقيا، واعدا إياهم بمنحهم  علاوة تقدر بـ150 مليون سنتيم –تعادل 11 الف دولار في حالة تحقيق هذا  المبتغى.

وكان الحارس زماموش صرح بأن مقابلة الهلال ستكون صعبة  ومثيرة، لكنه أوضح أنه يبقى متفائلا بقدرة فريقه على تخطي عقبة الممثل  السوداني، خاصة إذا عرف كيف يسير مباراة الذهاب التي اعتبرها بمثابة مفتاح  العبور للمحطة الأخيرة لهذه المنافسة القارية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كديابا : لم أرقص من قبل فى ملعب المريخ لأنه هزمنا فى سيكافا

قال  المدير الفنى لنادى مازيمبى لـ (قوون) انه لايحب التحدث قبل مباراة الفريق  امام المريخ التى ستقام يوم السبت المقبل على ملعب استاد المريخ وان حديثه  فقط سيكون على المستطيل الاخضر حيث ان مثل هذه المباريات تعتبر مهمة  بالنسبة لنا .


كديابا : لم أرقص من قبل فى ملعب المريخ لأنه هزمنا فى سيكافا

قال  حارس مرمى الفريق الكنغولي المخضرم روبيرت كديابا ان مواجهة المريخ  المنتظرة من اهم مباريات تى بى مازيمبي في البطولة الأفريقية حيث تعد من  ابرز المباريات فى هذا الموسم للفريق، وكنا كما هو معروف قد واجهنا المريخ  من قبل فى بطولة شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا) فى موسم 2009م وأنتهت المباراة  بفوز الأحمر وكذلك واجهنا المريخ فى موسم 2012م وانتهت المباراة حينها  بالتعادل بهدف لكل ، ولم أرقص وأحتفل كما يجب في ملعب الفريق .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستئنافات تنظر في طلب الفحص عقب العيد

ستنظر  لجنة الاستئنافات العليا في الطلب المقدم من الاتحاد السوداني لكرةالقدم  لفحص القرارات التي اصدرتها اللجنة وقبولها استئناف المريخ ضد ناديي الامل  وهلال كادوقلي عقب عطلة عيد الاضحي المبارك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس المريخ يشكو ناديه للاتحاد العام

تقدم  ايهاب زغبير بشكوى ضد ناديه للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وذكر اللاعب في  شكواه أن المدير الفني للاحمر أنهى موسمه مع المريخ قبل الموعد المحدد  وحرمه من المشاركة مع الفريق ولم يسلمه النادي مستحقاته المالية حيث كشف  زغبير كل تفاصيل مشكلته لأسامة عطا المنان أمين مال اتحاد الكرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو : زيلاكو سيعي الدرس ويندم على تصريحاته ضد المريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

شن  مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو هجوما عنيفا على مساعد مدرب الغربان زيلاتكو  وقال انه مدرب صغير وقليل الخبرة ولا يحترم الخصوم واننا سنرد عليه داخل  المستطيل الاخضر وسيندم على التصريحات المستفزة التي قالها في حقنا وسيعرف  قوة المريخ في مباراة السبت وحديثنا وردنا سيكون داخل الملعب ونحن نعلم  ماذا يريد من تلك التصريحات المستفزة والتي سترتد عليه وعلي فريقه

الزاوية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدينة يقترب.. وضفر يحصل على دعم مستمر: غارزيتو يجهز الثنائي للغربان.. وأنصار الأحمر ينتظرون عودتهما من جديد

الخرطوم - حافظ محمد أحمد

من  المنتظر أن يكون قد وصل الخرطوم صباح اليوم الباكر بالأماراتية بكري  المدينة مهاجم فريق المريخ قادما من إمارة دبي بعد أن أمضي فترة علاج  وتأهيل من الإصابة التي تعرض لها في إحدى المباريات وتجددت في مباراة اتحاد  العاصمة برسم الجولة الأخيرة من مرحلة المجموعات وأجبرته على مغادرة  الملعب في شوط اللعب الأول بعد أن كان قد توقف فترة قبل أن يعود ويتعرض  للإصابة مرة أخرى.
وأظهر المريخ اهتماما كبيرا باللاعب وسارع في إرساله  إلى دبي طلبا للعلاج تحت إشراف الدكتور جار النبي طبيب نادي الوصل  الإماراتي، وكشفت نتيجة الفحوصات سلامة اللاعب ليؤدي تدريبات تأهيل على  الرمال بجانب تدريبات الصالة، وسيلتحق العقرب بتدريبات الفريق اليوم ليكون  لائقا للمشاركة في مباراة مازيمبي في الجولة الأولى من نصف النهائي.
قوة  هجومية ضاربة يمثلها بكري المدينة في الفرقة الحمراء ونال اللاعب خلال  مشوار الفريق في البطولة خمسة أهداف جعلته مرشحا فوق العادة للظفر باللقب  الشخصي، وبعيدا عن أهدافه المؤثرة يلعب العقرب دورا محوريا في إفساح المجال  لزملائه لإحراز الأهداف وتمكن من صنع ثلاثة أهداف من التي احرزها زملاؤه  في البطولة الأفريقية كما تسبب في ضربات جزاء منحت فريقه الأسبقية على غرار  ما فعل أمام الترجي ووفاق سطيف.
ثقة كبيرة.. ورغبة في التقدم
يملك  بكري المدينة عزيمة وقوة إرادة كبيرة فعلى الرغم من الحملات الضارية التي  تعرض لها غير أنه صمد بعزيمة لا تلين ورد عمليا في الملعب وأجبر منتقديه  على التزام الصمت بعد أن ساهم بفاعلية كبيرة في وصول فريقه لنصف نهائي أكبر  بطولات الأندية الأفريقية، ويرغب بكري في المزيد ويستهدف اللقب الأفريقي  مع زملائه كما يأمل تحقيق اللقب الشخصي والظفر بلقب الهداف ويبدو قريبا من  آماله ويقف قبل جولتي نصف النهائي على بعد هدف واحد ليتساوى مع محسن ياجور  مهاجم المغرب التطواني المنتقل للدوري القطري وانتهت فعليا مهمة فريقه بعد  وداعه مؤخرا ليكون بكري المدينة الأقرب للظفر باللقب الشخصي كما يأمل في  الفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب محلي في أفريقيا.
ضفر يقترب من العودة
وفي  الاتجاه لن يكون أحمد عبد الله ضفر بعيدا عن تشكيلة المريخ أمام مازيمبي  وسيتدرب اللاعب الجوكر مع زملائه بعد الفراغ من مباراة الخرطوم الوطني، ضفر  تعرض لإصابة مؤثرة كادت تبعده تماما وتحامل على نفسه وسط مغشيا عليه قبل  نهاية مباراة السوسطارة بنحو دقيقتين فقط.
دعم كبير من غارزيتو
حتى  قبل تعرضه للإصابة وكشف مدربه لحقيقة إكماله للمباراة وهو يعاني من الإصابة  كان ضفر يجد دعما كبيرا من غارزيتو، وبعد إصابته لم يتردد الفرنسي في  الإشادة باللاعب ووصفه بالمحارب الشجاع مبينا أن ضفر يملك إصرارا وعزيمة لم  يشاهدها عند أي لاعب طوال مسيرته التدريبية مشيرا إلى أن المدافع القوي  يملك جرأة نادرة يفتقدها أفضل المهاجمين لافتا إلى أن اللاعب سيجد طريقه  للتشكيلة متي ما تماثل للشفاء.
ظهور مختلف
الدفعة المعنوية الهائلة  التي وجدها ضفر من مدربه ينتظر أن تمنحه دافعا إضافيا لمزيد من التجويد  سيما وأن الفريق يحتاج للاعب مثله يملك الروح القتالية العالية في المرحلة  قبل الأخيرة واللفة الحاسمة من البطولة، النجم الجوكر يمثل خيارا نموذجيا  للمدرب في متوسط الدفاع، الطرف الأيمن وفي وسط الملعب.
ودعم كبير من قبل الجماهير
وبعيدا  عن الدعم الذي يجده بكري المدينة وضفر من المدرب فإن الثنائي يجد دعما  هائلا من أنصار النادي ويعد بكري أكثر اللاعبين شعبية فيما تعشق جماهير  المريخ الروح القتالية العالية التي تميز ضفر ودائما ما تصفه كواحد من نجوم  الزمن الجميل، وينتظر أن يحظى كلا اللاعبين لاستقبال خاص من قبل الجماهير  في أول تدريب قادم، ويعول أنصار الأحمر كثيرا على العقرب لإحراز الأهداف  فيما سيلعب ضفر أدوارا محورية على غرار ما ظل يفعل ما غارزيتو في كل  المباريات.
المريخ يتدرب اليوم
لا مجال للراحة شعار رفعه غارزيتو قبل  مواجهة الغربان السبت المقبل لحساب الجولة الأولى من نصف نهائي عصبة  الأبطال وبعد أقل من 24 ساعة من مباراة الخرطوم الوطني أمس يؤدي المريخ  تدريبا على ملعبه وسيتواصل المعسكر المقفول حتى نهاية الموسم، وينتظر أن  يؤدي اللاعبون الذين أكملوا المباراة أمس أمام الكوماندوز تدريبات خفيفة  فيما ستتدرب بقية المجموعة بصورة طبيعية، وسيؤدي المريخ تدريبا غدا فيما  سيكون المران الأساسي مساء الخميس المقبل ويختتم الأحمر تدريباته بمران  خفيف مساء الجمعة هو الأخير قبل مواجهة الغربان الحاسمة، وسيتواصل معسكر  الفريق حتى مغادرة البعثة إلى الكنغو لأداء جولة الإياب بلوممباشي، ويرغب  غارزيتو في تجهيز كل اللاعبين بعد أن دخلت كل المسابقات المراحل الحاسمة  وسيؤدي المريخ خمس مباريات صعبة في الدوري الممتاز بخلاف المباراتين أمام  الأمل واللتين دار حولهما جدل كبير بعد أن قررت لجنة الاستئنافات إعادتهما .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في بروفة تشجيعية قبل مباراة الفريقين المصيرية..جماهير المريخ تحاول إرعاب نجوم مازيمبي بــ(تكبيرة) العيد

اتفقت  بعض جماهير المريخ المتواجدة علي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي علي فكرة جديدة  لتشجيع فريقها في مباراته المصيرية أمام مازيمبي الكنغولي في نصف نهائي  دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
وبحسب ما نشرت بعض الصفحات المهتمة بأخبار النادي  الأحمر فقد اتفق الجميع علي أن تكون طريقة التشجيع في بداية المباراة فريدة  من نوعها.
حيث تم اختيار تكبيرة العيد (الله أكبر الله لا إله إلا الله  أكبر ولله الحمد) كنوع من ذكر المولي عز وجل, وفك السحر المتوقع من نجوم  مازيمبي, وكذلك لبث الرعب في صفوف أبطال الكنغو.
وقد بارك الكثير من أنصار المريخ هذه الخطوة وأكدوا أنهم سيدخلون المباراة لتشجيع فريقهم وحناجرهم تهلل بتكبيرة العيد.

ياسين الشيخ _ الخرطوم

النيلين

 

*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*خالص الشكر و التقدير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻗﻄﻮﻑ 
ابراهيم باترا
ﻧﺄﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻧﺰﺭﻉ !.

‫ﻋﺠﺒﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻻﻗﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺋﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﺸﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻴﻞ ﻧﻬﺎﺭ ﺑﺤﺠﺔ
ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻤﻮﺭ ﻭﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ـ ﻭﻭﻻﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ ﻟﻢ
ﺗﺤﺴﻢ ﺍﻣﻮﺭﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ .. ﻟﻢ ﺗﻤﻀﻲ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻇﻬﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻗﻮﻝ ﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ
.. ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺲ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺎﺭﺩﻧﺎﻟﻪ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﺮﺽ ﺭﺳﻤﻲ ﻟﻜﻮﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ
ﺍﻻﻥ ﺑﺼﻔﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﺍﺳﺘﻨﻜﺮﻭﺍ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ ﻭﻻﺀ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
ﻭﺩﻭﻥ ﺣﻤﺮﺓ ﺧﺠﻞ ﻗﺪﻣﻮﺍ ﻋﺮﺽ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﺮﺍﻧﺴﻴﺲ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ .. ﻭﻳﻬﺘﻔﻮﻥ ﺷﺒﻪ
ﺟﻤﺎﻋﻴﺎ (ﻧﺄﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻧﺰﺭﻉ) ..
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ .. ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ
ﻋﺮﺽ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻟﻀﻢ ﻧﺠﻤﻪ ﺑﻴﺪﺭﻭ ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﺘﻤﻞ ﻓﺼﻮﻝ ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻇﻬﺮ
ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺷﻠﺴﻲ ﻓﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ = ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﻦ ﻧﻄﺎﻟﻊ ﺷﺘﺎﺋﻢ ﻭﻻ ﺍﺳﺘﻨﻜﺎﺭ
.. ﺍﻧﻪ ﺳﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻻ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻟﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻭﺭﺍﻕ
ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺻﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ ( ﻭﻻﺀ) ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﺳﺔ ﻭ(ﺍﻟﺴﻜﻠﻲ ) ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﺗﺎﺑﻌﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻻﻋﻤﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﻻﺻﺪﺍﺭﺍﺕ ..
ﻳﺼﻮﺭﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﻳﺨﻄﻲﺀ .. ﻳﺘﺼﺮﻑ ﺑﻌﻘﻼﻧﻴﺔ
ﻭﻣﻨﻄﻖ .. ﻭﻭﻓﻖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ .. ﻭﻛﺄﻥ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻔﺎﻭﺿﻮﻧﻪ ﻣﻄﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺍﺡ ـ
ﻭﻛﺄﻥ ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻓﺎﻭﺿﻮﻩ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻻ ﻳﺮﺗﺪﻱ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻳﻔﺎﻭﺿﻮﻥ
ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺟﻬﺎﺭﺍ ﻧﻬﺎﺭﺍ ـ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻨﻜﺮﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ
ﻣﺪﻧﻲ .. ﻋﺠﺒﻲ !.
ﺍﺧﺎﻑ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺆﺛﺮ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ
ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ .. ﻧﺤﻦ ﻻ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ .. ﻧﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻓﻘﻂ ..
ﺭﻛﺰﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻱ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﻻ ﻳﻨﺎﺳﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻻﻥ ..
ﻏﺪﺍ ﺳﻨﻠﻌﺐ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ..
ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻘﻴﻖ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻓﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
.. ﻭﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﻠﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﺸﺒﺎﻙ ﺟﻤﻌﺔ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺟﻤﻌﺔ !.
ﺻﻔﻮﺓ ﺑﻼﺩﻱ .. ﺑﺮﺍﻓﻮ !.
ﻗﻠﻴﻠﻮﻥ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻮﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮﻭﻥ ﻏﻨﺎﺋﻢ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻴﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺨﺪﻣﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ( ﺻﻔﻮﺓ ﺑﻼﺩﻱ) ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﻟﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﺪﺩ
100 ﻛﺮﺳﻲ ﻓﺎﺧﺮ ﻛﻀﺮﺑﺔ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﻨﻈﻢ ﻭﻣﺮﺗﺐ ﻟﺼﻴﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ..
ﻋﺠﺒﺘﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﻔﺬﺗﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻭﺳﺎﻋﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ
ﺻﻼﺡ ﺣﻤﺰﺓ .. ﻫﻲ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﺒﻘﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺩﻋﻢ ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﺍﺧﻮﺗﻲ ﺻﻔﻮﺓ ﺑﻼﺩﻱ
ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻘﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺻﻨﻴﻌﻜﻢ .. ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻛﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺪﻣﺘﻤﻮﻩ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻼﻕ .. ﻟﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﺮ
ﻳﺎ ﺍﺧﻲ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪ ﻭﺻﺤﺒﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﻣﻴﻦ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺃﻗﻄﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻏﺪﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻣﻨﺎﻗﺸﺔ ﺍﻷﻗﻄﺎﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻴﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﺗﺠﻤﻊ ﺃﻗﻄﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ ﻭﺭﺟﻞ ﺍﻷﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﺩﺍﻭﺩ ﻭﻟﻔﻴﻒ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺪﺑﻠﻮﻣﺎﺳﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺋﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻓﻴﻦ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺤﺪﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻣﻌﺎﻳﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﻌﺪ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﺗﺠﻤﻊ ﻻﻗﻄﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺰﻛﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺸﻤﻞ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻭﺗﺨﻄﻲ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺗﺘﻌﺪﻱ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﻌﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺩﻓﻌﺔ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻟﻸﺟﺎﺩﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺠﻮﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻓﻬﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺃﻧﺒﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﻗﻄﻌﺔ ﺃﺭﺽ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺃﻧﺒﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻛﺒﺮﻯ ﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﺩﺍﻩ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺃﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
مشاهد رياضية
عبدالله ابووائلمبادرة صفوة التراس المريخ!!
[مبادرة اكثر من رائعة تلك التي خرجت  من قروب صفوة التراس المريخ بتوحيد التشجيع من خلال مباراة السبت امام  مازيمبي بترديد تكبيرات العيد[ الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر.. لا اله الا الله.. الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد.[ ومن واجبنا دعم هذه المبادرة ومساندتها حتي يزلزل البركان الاحمر الارض من تحت اقدام لاعبي مازيمبي في مباراة (الاضحية)![ولابد لي ان اشكر صفوة التراس المريخ علي اضافتهم لي بالقروب وهم بذلك يمنحوني شرفا ويحملوني مسؤلية اتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظنهم.[ رسالة صفوة التراس المريخ التي نشطت  من خلال القروبات المريخية المختلفة جاء فيها: يا صفوة يوم مباراة المريخ  ومازيمبي نحنا حنشجع بطريقة جديدة ويمكن لاول مرة ومافي فريق سبقنا علي هذه  الطريقة دي وهي ترديد تكبيرة العيد لنزلزل الارض من تحت اقدام لاعبي  مازيمبي .[الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر ..لا اله الا الله ..الله اكبر الله اكبر..ولله الحمد.[وطالبت الرسالة اي مشجع مريخي بتمرير  الرسالة الي القروبات الاخري ونشرها علي صفحات الفيس من اجل ترديد التكبيرة  بصوت واحد من علي مدرجات استاد المريخ مساء السبت القادم.[ولضمان توحيد التشجيع بترديد تكبيرة  العيد يعقد قروب صفوة التراس المريخ اجتماعا مساء غد الثلاثاء بالساحة  الخضراء عند السابعة مساء لمناقشة المزيد من الترتيبات المتعلقة بمؤازرة  الاحمر.[مرة اخري نحيي صفوة التراس المريخ وكافة القروبات والمجموعات المريخية التي تسعي لحشد لامثيل له من المشجعين وتوحيد التشجيع .[ وااااا اسفاي لو ما كنت من ديل.مشهد اول[مواجهة مازيمبي يجب التعامل معها باعتبارها نهائي البطولة خاصة وان تخطي الكنغولي يعني اقتراب توشح الاحمر بذهب افريقيا.[ثقتنا في جماهير المريخ لا يحده حدود خاصة وان المبادرات التي خرجت منها الان تؤكد ان موقعة السبت هي شغلها الشاغل![اسقاط الغربان ليس مسؤلية اللاعبين لكنها ستكون هم المشجعين![يا مازيمبي ارجا الراجيك!مشهد ثاني[من يراهنون علي مازيمبي في اقصاء  المريخ عليهم التركيز علي فريقهم الذي وصل لهذه المرحلة بضربة (حظ) ليس الا  ويجب عليهم عدم شغل انفسهم بالفريق الذي استهل مشواره باصعب المواجهات  متاهلا علي حساب حامل اللقب السابق وليس فرقا مغمورة من شاكلة سموحه  والتطواني![تطواني مين ياعم!![من يبحث عن اللقب لا يهتم بمن ينازل او يواجه ومن يخشي الكبار ظل قابعا في (السفح)!مشهد اخير[جمهور المريخ الذي يؤكد في كل يوم صفويته وتميزه علي الاخرين لن يتاخر عن دعم الزعيم.[نامل ان تجد مبادرة صفوة التراس المريخ الدعم والمساندة من الجميع حتي لا شعر لاعبو مازيمبي بالامان.[ الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر ..لا اله الا الله ..الله اكبر الله اكبر ..ولله الحمد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ضفر يواصل تمارين التأهيل



يواصل مدافع المريخ احمد عبد الله ضفرتمارين التأهيل تحت اشراف مدرب الاحمال التونسي العابد للتعافي من الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مبارات المريخ واتحاد العاصمة الجزائري في احد الاضلاع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حكام مباريات القمة في الخرطوم الخميس القادم



يصل طاقم تحكيم مباراة المريخ ومازيمبي الزامبي ومراقب المباراة فجر الخميس القادم وسيحلبفندق السلام روتانا كما سيصل في ذات اليوم طاقم حكام مباراة الهلال واتحاد العاصمة الجزائري المتعدد الجنسيات فيما يصل مراقب المباراة يوم الجمعة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحاد العام يحذر جماهير القمة من الشماريخ



حذر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم جماهير القمة الهلال والمريخ من استخدام الشماريخ والالعاب النارية وقارورات لمياة في مباراتي نصف نهائي ابطال افريقيا امام مازيمبي واتحاد العاصمة الامر الذي سيعرض الناديين الي عقوبات قد تصل الي اللعب بدون جمهور.. حيث طالب د. ابو جبل الامين العام للاتحاد من الاعلام بقيادة حملة لتوجيه الجماهير بالقضاء نهائياً علي هذه الظاهرة التي اصبحت غير مرغوبة عالمياً.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كم انت عظيم ياجمهور المريخ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يحذر جماهير القمة من الشماريخ



حذر  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم جماهير القمة الهلال والمريخ من استخدام   الشماريخ والالعاب النارية وقارورات لمياة في مباراتي نصف نهائي ابطال   افريقيا امام مازيمبي واتحاد العاصمة الامر الذي سيعرض الناديين الي عقوبات   قد تصل الي اللعب بدون جمهور.. حيث طالب د. ابو جبل الامين العام للاتحاد   من الاعلام بقيادة حملة لتوجيه الجماهير بالقضاء نهائياً علي هذه الظاهرة   التي اصبحت غير مرغوبة عالمياً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  رئيس اتحاد العاصمة يرصد 150 مليون لهزيمة الهلال    
 
 

رصد رئيس اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري السيد  ربوح حداد 150 مليون سنتيم حسب ما جاء في صحيفة (الشروق) الجزائرية عبارة  عن حوافز للاعبين في حال تخطي الهلال والوصول الي نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا  وطالبهم بالحفاظ علي المستوي الفني المميز الذي ظهروا في مباراة شباب  قسطنطينة في الدوري الجزائري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
حكام الهجين واستبدال المساعدين

□ أسدل الستار أخيراً على طاقم الحكام الذي سيدير جولتي الذهاب والإياب لنصف نهائي دوري أبطال افريقيا بعد أن سادت موجة من (التخمينات) وعاصفة من (الإشاعات) لأسماء حكام مباراتي المريخ والهلال.

□ مباراة المريخ ومازيمبي يديرها طاقم تحكيم (كاميروني) يتكون من حكم ساحة (نيانت اليوم) ومساعديه (ايفاريست مينكواندي و الفيس جاي) بينما يدير لقاء الإياب طاقم حكام (هجين) يتكون من حكم الساحة الجابوني (ايريك اوتوجو) ومساعده الأول من ساحل العاج (سنجيفولو يو) والمساعد الثاني من الجابون (تيوفيل فينجا).

□ لقاء الهلال مع إتحاد العاصمة بأمدرمان أسنِد لطاقم تحكيم (هجين) يتكون من حكم الساحة الزامبي (جاني سيكازوي) والمساعد الأول الأنجولي (جيرسون سانتوس) والمساعد الثاني الموزمبيقي (ارسينيو شادريكي)، أما لقاء الإياب بالجزائر فسيديره طاقم تحكيم (جنوب افريقي) يتكون من حكم الساحة (فيكتور ميجيل) ومساعديه (زاكيلي سويلا – ثيمبيسل ويند فويل).

□ ظهور الأسماء أعلاه لن يكون الأول لإدارة مباريات الفرق الأربعة في البطولة لأنه سبق وأن أداروا عدد من المباريات خلال مرحلة المجموعات أو المراحل الأولية.

□ طاقم التحكيم الكاميروني الذي سيدير مبارة المريخ ومازيمبي بأمدرمان أدار مباراة (مولودية العلمة والمريخ) بالجزائر ولقاء (الهلال والمغرب التطواني) بأمدرمان !!

□ حكم لقاء الهلال وإتحاد العاصمة بأمدرمان أدار اللقاء الذي انتصر فيه مازيمبي على المغرب التطواني بخماسية ومباراة المريخ ومولودية العلمة (بأمدرمان) برفقة نفس المساعد الأول الأنجولي (جيرسون سانتوس).

□ الحكم الجابوني الذي سيدير لقاء الإياب مع مازيمبي ظهر في مباراة (إتحاد العاصمة ومولودية العلمة) برفقة المساعد الثاني الجابوني (تيوفيل فينجا).

□ الحكم الجنوب افريقي (فيكتور ميجيل) الذي اسندت له إدارة مباراة الهلال واتحاد العاصمة (بالجزائر) سبق وأن ادار مباراة الهلال ومازيمبي (بلوممباشي) برفقة مساعده (زاكيلي سويلا) !

□ لجنة الحكام بالإتحاد الافريقي أقدمت على (إستبدال) بعض المساعدين من طاقم الحكام الذي أدار عدد من المباريات خلال المراحل الماضية ولا ندري ماهو المغزي تحديداً من هذا النهج.

□ فالملاحظ أن (حكام الساحة) يظهرون برفقة (رجل خط واحد) من الطاقم الذي أدار مباريات سابقة بينما تم استبدال الثاني ونتمنى أن يكون النهج القصد منه (إحكام الرقابة) وليس (تحضير الطبخة).

□ رجال الخطوط الذين شملتهم عملية التغيير من طاقم الحكام ككل هم الرواندي (ثيوجوني ناجيمانا) الذي ظهر في مباراة العلمة والمريخ بأمدرمان، النيجيري (بيتر ايديبي) المساعد الأول في لقاء اتحاد العاصمة ومولودية العلمة (1-0).الجنوب افريقي (موثوبيدي كومالو) المساعد الثاني في مباراتي الهلال وسموحة (1-1) والهلال ومازيمبي (0-0) !!!

□ ما يثير الشكوك ويدعو للقلق هو تلك التغييرات والغربلة فنسخة الأبطال الموسم الماضي (2014) لم يظهر فيها أي (خليط) للحكام وإنما أسندت المباريات الأربع في الدور نصف النهائي لطاقم تحكيم من دولة (واحدة) (مصر – المغرب – الكاميرون – ساحل العاج).

□ وكذ بالنسبة للموسم (2013) فآخر ظهور لحكام (الهجين) خلال الدور نصف النهائي كان في الموسم (2012) وخلال مباراة واحدة وهى لقاء العودة بين (الترجي ومازيمبي) والذي أداره السنغالي (بادارا دياتا) السيشيلي (جاسون) كمساعد أول والاريتري (انجيسيوم) كمساعد ثان والحكم الرابع (باكاري كامارا) من جامبيا.

□ عموماً علينا أن نتوقع كل شئ في (افريقيا) خصوصاً عندما تدخل المراحل الحاسمة لذلك يجب التحوّط من كل العوامل التي يمكن أن تقود للخسارة والعمل على تجنب الأسباب التي تمنح الحكام (فرصة) الإنحياز والتخلي عن النزاهة.

□ هذا الهجين مخيف فالتركيز على (حكم ساحة) برفقة (مساعد محدد) يثير الشكوك ويفتح باب المخاوف خصوصاً في ظل ظهور فساد واضح خلال عدد من المباريات الافريقية.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: الهجين ده (كمين) !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد جنوب السودان يستدعي طوق كونق للمنتخب

بعث اتحاد كرة القدم بدولة جنوب السودان بخطاب لنظيره السوداني يستدعي من خلالة تسعه من لاعبي دولة جنوب السودان للانضمام للمنتخب بينهم لاعب هلال كادوقلي طوق كونق، الذي اكدت اللجنه المنظمه انه يتبع لمنطقة ابيي !.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق طارق عثمان:على الاتحاد فتح تحقيق في اختفاء عقوبات عمر عثمان والشهادة المزورة لتونغ
 تونغ من قبيلة النوير ويعمل في القوات المسلحة ويلعب لمريخ الرنك



   فتح الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر  هجوما عنيفا على الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم  وقال انه وبدلا من تلك اللفة  عليه ان يفتح تحقيقا في اختفاء عقوبات اللاعب  عمر عثمان من كرته وكذلك فتح  تحقيق في كيفية استخراج اوراق مزورة من شمال  كردفان فاللاعب وقع في 2014  في هلال كادوقلي وانه يلعب بفريق المريخ الرنك  وهو تابع لاتحاد جنوب  السودان والذي انفصل عن  السودان وتم تسجيله في الفيفا في عام 2012 مبينا  في حديثه لهوي السودان ان  اللاعب من قبيلة النوير ويعمل في القوات المسلحة  الجنوبية وهو جنوب سوداني  وليس من منطقة ابيي وقال ان المشكلة ليست في  الافراد بل في المنظومة وكان  على لجنة التسجيلات طلب شهادة اللاعب بدلا من  اعتماد شهادة مزورة لمنطقة  محل نزاع بين دولتين وليست ولايتين وقال ان  هناك اشخاص لا يريدون الخير  للمريخ ويريدونه ان يشتعل ويحترق ولا يستقر  وعليهم ان يبتعدوا عن تلك  الاساليب لان القانون واضح وصريح وعلينا ان  نساعد جميعا على بسط هيبة  القانون ودولته وحتى لا يصبح الامر هرج ومرج يجب  احترام القانون من الجميع  كما احترمه المريخ والذي رفض حتى التعليق على  اعادة مباراته ضد الامل في  الخرطوم وقال الفريق طارق ان فريقه لا يتقدم  بشكوى غير صحيحة كما يعتقد  البعض لانه نادي كبير واثبتت لجنة الاستئنافات  اننا لا نجهل في القانون كما  يدعي البعض . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري وصل الخرطوم فجرا

وصل  الخرطوم فجر اليوم قادما من الامارات العربية نجم المريخ بكري عبدالقادر  الشهير بالعقرب بعد ان خضع لفترة تاهيل بسيطة بنادي الوصل تحت اشراف دكتور  جار النبي ابراهيم الذي اكد ان بكري الان اصبح حاهز تماما لمواجهة السبت،  جدير بالذكر ان دكتور جار النبي وصل برفقة اللاعب في اجازه قصيرة و يتوقع  ان يقدم خدماته للجهاز الفني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحق سطع والهجين رجع !!  



* كأس  السودان الوطن  (غير وخير) بالنسبة للمريخ الذي يبدع فيه أيما إبداع ويؤدي  مبارياته بروح  مختلفة روح البطولات الكبيرة التي جعلته يتفرد بتشريف وطنه  خارجيا ويدون  اسمه في لوحة الشرف الأفريقي والعربي ببطولات معجزة لغيره من  أندية  السودان !.
* بخمسة  في هلال الأبيض  واثنين في الخرطوم الوطني : جرجر المريخ الهلال من  (الدمازين) بالنيل  الأزرق حتى دنقلا بشمال السودان مرورا بالخرطوم!!
* من  قبل هرب الهلال من  المريخ في كأس السودان بالدمازين فترصده هذا الموسم  بدنقلا وهرب من  الوفاق الجزائري عربيا فانتظره مواطنه اتحاد العاصمة في  منعطف (أفريقي)  إجباري خطير!!     
* فرحة  المريخ بانتصار  لجنة الاستئنافات للحق والعدالة والضمير الحي والوجدان  السليم كانت اكبر  بكثير من فرحته بكسب نقاط هلال كادوقلي وإعادة مباراته  أمام أمل عطبرة في  الدورة الثانية !
* رغم  ظاهر عدالتها إلا  أن قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات لم تخلو من الموازنة  والترضيات والسعي لتطييب  خواطر الأمل والهلال بإعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل  في الدورة الأولى والتي  لا يوجد مبرر قانوني أو منطقي لإعادتها وذلك لصحة  إشراك المريخ لاعبه  بكري المدينة بموافقة الاتحاد العام!!.
* يقول  البعض بوجود  تأثيرات سالبة لقرارات اللجنة على مسيرة الفريقين الأفريقية  أو الأمن  الاجتماعي والصحيح انه لا يوجد وقت لنشر القرارات العادلة كما أن  البطولة  على مشارف نهايتها !!
* القرارات  صدرت في  وقتها المناسب والمفترض تماما لأنها ستؤدي لتخفيف حدة الاحتقان  الملتهب في  صدور جماهير المريخ بسبب الظلم المستمر لفريقها من التحكيم  ولجان الاتحاد  في الممتاز منذ قيامها كما بعثت القرارات الأمل في إمكانية  توفر العدالة  والمساواة في بطولة الممتاز!.
* العدالة  الكاملة  والناجزة والحياد والمساواة وتطبيق صحيح القانون بدون مجاملة تؤدي  لتوفر  الثقة في التحكيم والمؤسسات الرياضية وإشاعة الروح الرياضية السمحة  والضبط  الأمني بالملاعب وخارجها !
* النشاط  الرياضي قيمة  اجتماعية كبيرة وهامة وهو أحوج ما يكون اليوم إلى العدل  والثقة وإزالة  الاحتقان الجماهيري وتوفير الانضباط بالملاعب فأرواح الجمهور  أهم ملايين  المرات من كسب نقاط هذه المباراة أو تلك البطولة !.
* عاد  الكاف لتعيين  الحكام الهجين لمباريات الهلال بالمعبرة وأسند إدارة مباراته  القادمة أمام  الاتحاد الجزائري إلى الحكم الزامبي جاني سيكازوي يعاونه  الانغولي جارسون  اميليانو والموزمبيقي وارسينيو مارينجولا!!!.
* مع  نفحات الحج في  العشرة المباركة من ذي الحجة يترنم السودانيون بمدحة أولاد  حاج الماحي  الشهيرة (قالوا الحجيج قطع .. طالب نور البقع .. قلبى الزاد وجع  .. حمانى  القيد منع(!!
* سخط شديد في صحف  ومنتديات الجماعة بعودة الهجين للمعبرة للمرة الثالثة في تاريخها ولسان  حالهم يردد : (قالو الهجين رجع . . طالب شمال البقع.. من عيني النوم هجع ..  قلبى الزاد وجع !!.
* كأن الفوز على الخصوم بالمعبرة لا يمكن إلا بتحكيم من دولة واحدة وليس بالهجين!!.
* الفريق الذي يثق في نفسه وقدراته الفنية لا يهمه أن يكون التحكيم من دولة واحدة أم هجينا مختلطا من عدة جنسيات !!
* عودة الهجين لمباريات الهلال مرة أخرى تثير الكثير من الأسئلة القديمة والتي لا تحتاج لإجابة !!
* لا  ندري من أين أتى  المعلق السوداني بقناة بي إن سبورت سوار الدهب بحكاية  (ملعب أم درمان)  والتي ظل يكررها في تعليقه على جميع مباريات المريخ  الأفريقية بإستاده  العريق والتحفة والذي لا يوجد له مثيلا بالسودان كما  يعرف ذلك سوار  الدهب!!
* سوار الدهب يعرف جيداً  -  وكما يعرف نفسه أو كما يفترض أن يعرف كمعلق - أن الإستاد الكبير والفخم   والعريق الذي تجرى عليه المباراة التي يعلق عليها هو (إستاد المريخ) وليس   (ملعب أم درمان) كما يعرف جيدا أنه لا يوجد بالسودان ملعب اسمه (ملعب أم   درمان)!!
* سوار الدهب يتعمد -   وبإصرار وترصد مسبق - عدم ذكر إستاد المريخ على الملأ وعلى إسماع الملايين   بغرض تغييب الحقيقة وسلب المريخ وإستاده الجميل وجمهوره الوفي الحق الأدبي   والمعنوي في هذا الملعب التحفة والذي يفترض أن يكون مفخرة لسوار وشرف له   قبل المريخ !!.
* ترصد  سوار الدهب  المتكرر بإستاد المريخ ينافي مقتضيات الأمانة والوطنية ونقول  له ليس من  حقك تكرار سلب المريخ على الملأ حقه الأدبي في أن ينسب له ملعبه  الكبير  والفخم والأنيق!!
* الوطنية  توجب على  سوار الدهب إفراد مساحة معتبرة لإستاد المريخ السوداني في تعليقه  فهذا  الإستاد قيمة سودانية ومفخرة للوطن وقد أشاد به رئيس الفيفا بلاتر  ورئيس  الكاف حياتو ولفت انتباه كل الوفود الرياضية والفرق التي زارت  السودان ولا  ندري لماذا يتجاهله سوار الدهب بهذه الطريقة الغريبة المريبة !!.
* لماذا  تسكت إدارة  المريخ على مثل تجاوزات المعلق السوداني سوار الدهب والتي تسلب  المريخ  حقوقه الأدبية والاعتبارية في ملعبه الفخم الكبير ؟!!
* نتمنى  أن تخاطب إدارة  المريخ قناة بي أن سبورت بخصوص هذه التجاوزات المتعمدة بحق  المريخ وغيرها  مثل نسبة بعض انجازات النادي التاريخية لغيره!!! . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التصريحات الاستفزازية بوادر اقصاء مازيمبي 			 				 		 					   


* اجتاز   الأحمر مطب الوطني بجدارة واستحقاق ساعده على ذلك الهدف المبكر الذي ناله   العبقري كوفي مستفيداً من التمريرة المتقنة من ديديه بالإضافة الى مهارته   العالية وبروده الانجليزي في مواجهة حارس الخصم.
* الا   انه ورغم الفوز والتأهل للمباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس السودان الا ان   هنالك العديد من السلبيات التي صاحبت أداء الفريق ومطلوب إيجاد الإيجابيات   قبل معركة السبت الافريقية.
* وضح   من خلال سير المباراة خاصة في شوط اللعب الثاني الاستهتار الواضح في طريقة   أداء اللاعب أمير كمال والمحصلة قطع كرتين شكلتا خطراً على الفريق.    
* اما اللاعب علي جعفر فنجد له العذر، فهذا هو مستواه الطبيعي وما دون لك فهو الوضع الشاذ.
* ولكن   السؤال الذي يدور في الاذهان أكثر من عام في المريخ الا يستفيد علي جعفر   او تتملكه الغيرة من أداء زملائه المتطور والاشادات المتواصلة لهم داخلياً   وخارجياً..؟
صدى ثان *  بالأمس  كشف رئيس اتحاد الجنوب شبور قوج المستور مشيراً بأن لاعب هلال  كادوقلي  طونق من النوير ولا يتبع لمنطقة ابيى وهو لاعب مريخ الرنك.
* وتم استدعائه للعب في منتخب جنوب السودان.
* وان   كل ما تم اثارته في الاونة الأخيرة حول اللاعب طونق كان يمكن حله لو قام   الاتحاد السوداني بمخاطبة اتحاد جنوب السودان وطلب شهادة النقل الدولية.
* ومرة ثانية وثالثة ورابعة يكون الدليل والبرهان الساطع بأن المريخ في الطريق الصحيح بلغة القانون.
* بينما أهل القانون في الاتحاد العام يغطون في نوم عميق ويحولون الأبيض الى اسود.
* ولكن عدالة السماء موجودة ودائماً تنصف الزعيم حتى ولو طال الأمد فشمس الحقيقة لا تغيب.
صدى ثالث *  أهل  الهلالية بقيادة بابكر البشير القطب المريخي الكبير اعلنوا عن  التقديم  لانشاء مدرسة كروية اطلق عليها اسم مدرسة ديديه ليبري لتعليم فنون  كرة  القدم.
* ديديه  يثبت في كل مباراة بانه اكبر مكسب للمريخ مراوغ من الطراز الأول يفتح  الثغرات في كل الدفاعات بالإضافة الى انه صانع العاب ماهر.
* كوفى مد لسانه ساخراً للاهلة بانه لن يلعب لغير المريخ.
* يلهثون خلف لاعبي المريخ ويصابون بالهلع عند اقتراب المريخ من لاعب لم يدخل كشوفاتهم بعد.
* ليتهم يفهموا الفارق بين اللاعب المسجل في كشوفات الهلال وبين اللاعب الذي يود التسجيل تحت الضغوطات في كشوفاتهم.
* الامر في نهاية المطاف يعود للاعب والكلمة الأخيرة للاعب ولاء الدين وليس لرئيس النادي.
* دعوه يختار وجهته المقبلة بنفسه فهو انسان رشيد وسيختار العرض الأفضل من كل النواحي.
آخر الاصداء * رغم تفوق المريخ على الوطني الا ان التحكيم لا يزال يمثل أكبر عقبة أمام الزعيم.
* اذا   تغاضينا عن الكثير من حالات العنف الزائد على أجساد لاعبي المريخ وخروج   الثلاثي كوفي وراجي ومصعب عمر للعلاج، اما شيبون فخرج ولم يعد متأثراً   بالاصابة.
* اللاعب ديديه تعرض لشد داخل المنطقة وعلى مقربة من قاضي الجولة الذي أمر باستمرار اللعب وسط دهشة الجميع.
* اما   ضعف التحكيم فتمثل في اللاعب نجم الدين الذي حمل الكرة عقب احتساب ضربة   جزاء وأحضر الكرة وقدمها للحكم في صورة استفزازية بصورة تدل على عدم   اعترافه بضربة الجزاء.
* نتمنى ان يخرج حكم من مباراة للمريخ وتردد الجماهير التحكيم عادل.
* بحمد الله وتوفيقه وصلت بعثة تي مازيمبي مكتملة الصفوف حتى لا تكون هنالك حجة لجماهير مازيمبي في الكنغو وفي امدرمان.
* لاحت بوادر النصر عقب التصريحات الاستفزازية لنا من جانب المستشار الفني لمازيمبي.
* من قبل صرح اداريو عزام والترجي ووفاق سطيف وجميعهم ركبوا التونسية بأمر من السيد المريخ.
* ومازيمبي لن يشذ عن القاعدة.
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رجال خلف المريخ ووداع حار واستقبال حافل ورعاية عشرة نجوم






 كان بكري عبد القادر مكان اهتمام جمهور المريخ وابناء المريخ في دبي الذين  لم يفارقوا اللاعب لحظة منذ وصوله وحتى لحظة مغادرته وكان الكابتن عادل  ابوجريشة مع بكري في كل مكان واستقبله في المطار القطب المريخي امير سيد  احمد الخليفة الذي اصر على اقامة بكري معه في مقر اقامته الفخيم في منطقة  الممزر بدبي لتسهيل المهمة على جار النبي والعم الحاج محمد احمد قنيب رئيس  رابطة مشجعي المريخ في دبي الذي كان مثالا للتفاني والاخلاص للشعار من خلال  جهوده الكبيرة وكان يصر على توصيل اللاعب بكري بنفسه الى الوحدات العلاجية  المكختلفة والى الرمال على شواطي الممزر وجميرا حسب جدول التدريبات  والتاهيل الموضوضع من جار النبي والمستشار عمار الحاج الذي كان مثل النحلة  في تجهيز كافة الطلبات والمريخي القح مالك ابو انس وعميد المريخاب في دول  المهجر صلاح خضر الشهير صبلح دهلة مدير عام شركة دهلة للشحن وعدنان عبد  الدائم وابن المريخ الشاب ناصر سعيد والزميل الاعلامي عبد الباقي شيخ ادريس  وكل ابناء المريخ الذين تدافعوا لاداء ضريبة المريخ وشكلوا فريق عمل  لاستضافة بكري ووضعه في حدقات العيون ولاننسى ود من الله الذي حضر الى  المطار وعادل الناصر المحامي وغيرهم من المريخاب الاوفياء والمخلصين وهناك  محمد الفاضل وهو هلالابي موظف في شركة فلاي دبي واصر على انجاز كافة  اجراءات سفر بكري المدينة بنفسه وقال لرابطة المريخ في دبي انه لايتعامل مع  بكري كلاعب بل يتعامل معه كشخص تجمعه به صلة قرابة كون اللاعب ينتمي الى  قبيلة اليعقوباب في الطرق الصوفية وكانت الصدفة في مطار دبي قد جسدت صلة  القرابة في مطار دبي بين ابناء المشايخة بكري وعصام هجو وولد البلد محمد  الفاضل الذي حظي باشادة كبيرة من رابطة مشجعي المريخ في دبي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺪ

ﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﺩﻳﻴﻐﻮ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻜﺜﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﻔﺮﻗﺘﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﺇﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ .. ﻭﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﺬﻭﻳﻬﻢ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺋﻲ ﻭﻗﻀﺎﺀ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺫﻭﻳﻬﻢ .. ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩﻭﺍ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻠﻖ .. ﻭﺑﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﺳﻤﺎﺣﻪ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﻘﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺫﻭﻳﻬﻢ ﻟﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ .. ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺣﺮﻣﺘﻬﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻀﺎﺀ ﻋﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﻄﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻗﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻋﻴﻦ ﻣﻠﻴﻠﺔ .

*

----------

